# Chia Confessions Thread



## imfree (Oct 10, 2007)

OK, Guys, here it is!!! I'll begin with my confession. I was first taken back by Stan's Chiatization of me, then it grew on me, and I began to enjoy the notoriety of it!


----------



## imfree (Oct 10, 2007)

Here's one we took of the new growth, to show the doctor, shortly after my natural hair fell out. She said that because she knows me, heart and soul, nothing I could do would surprise her.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey, I took mine down because one of my eyes looked bruised in the pic. So I will have to find another pic to email to Stan to do. 
Susie


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 10, 2007)

Assaulted with a deadly Chia....yeah, you know you loved it  

View attachment chia_head_GEF.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh, my little girls love seeing me as a Chia plant....would someone mind photo-shopping their pics into Chia plants, too? I bet they would love it  

View attachment fairy girls together 2.JPG


----------



## Shosh (Oct 10, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh, my little girls love seeing me as a Chia plant....would someone mind photo-shopping their pics into Chia plants, too? I bet they would love it



Oh They are so beautiful Caroline. Absolutely perfect.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 10, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Oh They are so beautiful Caroline. Absolutely perfect.



Thank you very much, Susannah


----------



## imfree (Oct 10, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh, my little girls love seeing me as a Chia plant....would someone mind photo-shopping their pics into Chia plants, too? I bet they would love it



Here you go, Green Eyed Fairy, with love.View attachment 28819


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 10, 2007)

THANK YOU SO MUCH, IMFREE!! :bow: 



They were surprised- they love it


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 10, 2007)

IC...I have aphids, but...
I wear rubber gloves when I make your chias.


chia_man_stan


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 10, 2007)

Do I need to switch shampoos now? :huh:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 10, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Hey, I took mine down because one of my eyes looked bruised in the pic. So I will have to find another pic to email to Stan to do.
> Susie



Susie,

It reminds me of an ooooooold cigarette commercial that stated "I'd rather fight than switch"

Maybe you should have the black eye avatar with the meaning, "I would rather fight that give up my Chia hair"

http://www.wclynx.com/burntofferings/adsfightswitch.html


----------



## imfree (Oct 10, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> Do I need to switch shampoos now? :huh:



Just about any shampoo in a 25% shampoo/ 75% water mix is fine and
really saves on shampoo. Rinse gently and thoroughly.Use a 10% Miracle Gro/ 90% water solution to condition and nourish your new Chia hair.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 10, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> Do I need to switch shampoos now? :huh:


You should be OK Swamptoad, it was just a short infestation, much better now. Imfree had a good suggestion, a little water and moderate amounts of sunshine do a body good.




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh, my little girls love seeing me as a Chia plant....would someone mind photo-shopping their pics into Chia plants, too? I bet they would love it


Very cute girls you have GEF! They are beautiful just like their mom! They very much resemble you, the chia really highlights that.

---------------------

Lately, one of my colleagues at work has been yelling...
"There is a fungus amongus!" each morning when I walk into the biology building.

IC... I think botanistists can be so annoying sometimes!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 10, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Very cute girls you have GEF! They are beautiful just like their mom! They very much resemble you, the chia really highlights that.



Thanks for being so sweet, Nice_Man_Stan


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 11, 2007)

*imfree ----​*


> Just about any shampoo in a 25% shampoo/ 75% water mix is fine and
> really saves on shampoo. Rinse gently and thoroughly.Use a 10% Miracle Gro/ 90% water solution to condition and nourish your new Chia hair.



Thanks for the tip. I've gotta keep me new "chia-do" nice and spiffy-lookin' as well as healthy.  

*fa_man_stan ----​*


> You should be OK Swamptoad, it was just a short infestation, much better now. Imfree had a good suggestion, a little water and moderate amounts of sunshine do a body good.



I didn't know that there was an infestation?  I'm glad that I didn't kill my new "chia-hairdo" with too much shampoo.

What am I ever going to do now, though?  I work nights and I sleep through part of the day. :doh:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 11, 2007)

"You'll never take me alive!!!!!!!!!!!"

*grabs her rifle and crawls military-like back to her well stocked tornado cellar*

"This could be a long fight" - she says to herself as she smears shoe polish on her face and closes the door.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 11, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> "You'll never take me alive!!!!!!!!!!!"
> 
> *grabs her rifle and crawls military-like back to her well stocked tornado cellar*
> 
> "This could be a long fight" - she says to herself as she smears shoe polish on her face and closes the door.



I hear you girlfriend. (Pay no attention to the avatar - we have her under control - chained up and under guard by my Rottie, who is wearing an aluminum foil helmet). For ammo, I suggest Roundup in a waterpistol, supersquirter works best - they are on half price now at Walmart. 

Whatever, you do don't eat any salad, chives, or bean sprouts while you are in the cellar. That's one way Stan's minions enter the body. Best to cook all greens (turnips, collards, spinach to kill aliens before consuming). Warning - Moderators do not try to move this to the foodee board! This is a public safety message - not a recipe.

In the meantime, I am working in my home kitchen on cooking up a batch of *AGENT ORANGE*. I live about 15 miles from one of the largest agent orange production factories of the Vietnam War and have purloined their secret family recipe. I am having a little trouble in that it is melting my Faberware. If I can get a good batch, that doesn't eat thro its containers, I will PM you the recipe.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 11, 2007)

moore2me said:


> I hear you girlfriend. (Pay no attention to the avatar - we have her under control - chained up and under guard by my Rottie, who is wearing an aluminum foil helmet). For ammo, I suggest Roundup in a waterpistol, supersquirter works best - they are on half price now at Walmart.
> 
> Whatever, you do don't eat any salad, chives, or bean sprouts while you are in the cellar. That's one way Stan's minions enter the body. Best to cook all greens (turnips, collards, spinach to kill aliens before consuming). Warning - Moderators do not try to move this to the foodee board! This is a public safety message - not a recipe.
> 
> In the meantime, I am working in my home kitchen on cooking up a batch of *AGENT ORANGE*. I live about 15 miles from one of the largest agent orange production factories of the Vietnam War and have purloined their secret family recipe. I am having a little trouble in that it is melting my Faberware. If I can get a good batch, that doesn't eat thro its containers, I will PM you the recipe.



Roundup? :blink: 

*gulp*


----------



## moore2me (Oct 11, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> Roundup? :blink:
> 
> *gulp*



How do you like these apples my pretty?


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 11, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> Roundup? :blink:
> 
> *gulp*


Don't worry Swamptoad... there won't be any roundup of the chias. We just need to keep getting the word out that there is this new trend starting up, it's hot and everybody should join in. Keep spreading the word Swampy.



moore2me said:


> How do you like these apples my pretty?


Apples are actually quiet nutritious and delicious More2me, thanks for asking.


Ferret!

chia_man_stan


----------



## Michelle (Oct 11, 2007)

I confess I cut my hair last night and made it into a nicely tasty salad. I further confess that the aphids Stan mentioned were just the added crunch the salad needed.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 11, 2007)

moore2me said:


> How do you like these apples my pretty?



I'm a trademark now? :huh: 

Hey, I like that chiavatar word, too. It was you that placed it first (in the signature.) :doh:


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 11, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Don't worry Swamptoad... there won't be any roundup of the chias. We just need to keep getting the word out that there is this new trend starting up, it's hot and everybody should join in. Keep spreading the word Swampy.
> 
> 
> Apples are actually quiet nutritious and delicious More2me, thanks for asking.
> ...



Ferret???  

That's a Meercat, sporting a kick-ass witch hat! :happy:


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 11, 2007)

Michelle said:


> I confess I cut my hair last night and made it into a nicely tasty salad. I further confess that the aphids Stan mentioned were just the added crunch the salad needed.


An entomologist colleague of mine once mentioned that many insects, besides being crunchy are also high in protein.



swamptoad said:


> Ferret???
> 
> That's a Meercat, sporting a kick-ass witch hat! :happy:


I always get my marsupials confused  Meercats are nice animals... Do they bite?


Ok... I confess:

As I get older I'm finding that I've been "thinning out a bit on top"... I've been putting a little Miracle Grow in my water lately.

chia_man_stan


----------



## imfree (Oct 13, 2007)

_tacky_ (Southern US) adj; that which is visually distasteful 

I did not like Chia pets, even when they were first introduced many years ago. I am thankful I never got one of those tacky Chia pets as a gift. Chia-haters, take heart, Chiatization does NOT exist in physical reality. Chiatization is only a visual game, played by people who enjoy working pictures and other people who enjoy fantasy writing. Chiatization is a world of fun and a danger to no one.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 13, 2007)

Since this is the Chia Confession Thread, I must confess that I have been taking small doses of Roundup to build up an immunity. SO YOUR HERBICIDES WILL BE USELESS AGAINST ME!!!! (Loud echoey evil laughter)!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 13, 2007)

I confess...

This Moor2mer charactor is starting to get my undies in a bunch. If she keeps _badgering_ me the way she has been, I'm going to have to _ferret_ out her and those other trouble making _weasels_!


chia_man_stan


----------



## imfree (Oct 13, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I confess...
> 
> This Moor2mer charactor is starting to get my undies in a bunch. If she keeps _badgering_ me the way she has been, I'm going to have to _ferret_ out her and those other trouble making _weasels_!
> 
> ...



Don't worry about her, Stan, while I had had her distracted by my story 
about Chiatization being transmitted electrically, she now has a whole Predator
Box fulla' Chiacoons to deal with!!!


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 13, 2007)

I started on this Chia stuff, just doing it nights and weekends. I figured, hell, this is fun, but it doesn't have a grip on me or anything. I can quit any time I want, right? :bow: 

But then I found myself sneaking little Chia breaks at work. My co-workers and then my boss noticed, but didn't say anything. Everyone hoped it was just a phase. Before long I was calling in sick to work after a particularly wild night. Then I started having a little Chia at lunch (hair of the dog) and I thought I was handling it OK. But after one too many I realized I was too screwed up to go back to work.

I can lick this Chia stuff. I'm not gonna let it beat me. I'm on leave from work now after my third and final warning. Tomorrow I'll kick it, wild turkey.


----------



## Risible (Oct 13, 2007)

IC my other dog, the UnChia, keeps watering poor Chia Pup.


----------



## imfree (Oct 13, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> I started on this Chia stuff, just doing it nights and weekends. I figured, hell, this is fun, but it doesn't have a grip on me or anything. I can quit any time I want, right? :bow:.............snipped..........
> 
> I can lick this Chia stuff. I'm not gonna let it beat me. I'm on leave from work now after my third and final warning. Tomorrow I'll kick it, wild turkey.




Check with your local rescue mission and see if they can get you in a
12 step program. It sounds to me that you're now unemployed and soon
to be a street person. Chiatism can be controlled, in fact, it's actually far
easier to control than diabetes. Don't be afraid to seek help. There is much
hope of you making a complete withdrawal and recovery.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 13, 2007)

IC...
I may have started a full scale conflict against the chia critics...


----------



## Michelle (Oct 13, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> This Moor2mer charactor is starting to get my undies in a bunch.


 
PICS!!!!!!!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 13, 2007)

Michelle said:


> PICS!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> fa_man_stan said:
> ...


As you wish Your Majesty... *bows*


*at least makes an attempt...*


----------



## Michelle (Oct 13, 2007)

WowWwweeeeeEEee!!!!!!!!!!!!! Stan, you are one _very_ appealing man. 

View attachment nerdgirl.jpg


----------



## moore2me (Oct 13, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> Since this is the Chia Confession Thread, I must confess that I have been taking small doses of Roundup to build up an immunity. SO YOUR HERBICIDES WILL BE USELESS AGAINST ME!!!! (Loud echoey evil laughter)!!!!!!!!!!



Daddyoh,
Where to begin? Well, If you build up a tolerance toward Roundup, there are other pesticides available that will work on plants. I hold for hour for your approval, pentachlorphenol, amino triazole, and trichloroacetic acid. It would not be possible for you to take small doses of all these,hoping to build up a tolerance. You would be a sitting duck for all kinds of interal cancers and health problems.




fa_man_stan said:


> I confess...
> 
> This Moor2mer charactor is starting to get my undies in a bunch. If she keeps _badgering_ me the way she has been, I'm going to have to _ferret_ out her and those other trouble making _weasels_!
> 
> ...





imfree said:


> Don't worry about her, Stan, while I had had her distracted by my story about Chiatization being transmitted electrically, she now has a whole Predator Box fulla' Chiacoons to deal with!!!



Free,
You silly little chiacoons we tasty after we roasted them in our mock predator box that you fell for and tranmitted the cirtters into. The box was really an outdoor, hickory smoker that makes a succulent supper out of the toughest and strangest game. Ask Stan if he has a good BBQ sauce recipe.



Santaclear said:


> I started on this Chia stuff, just doing it nights and weekends. I figured, hell, this is fun, but it doesn't have a grip on me or anything. I can quit any time I want, right? :bow:
> 
> But then I found myself sneaking little Chia breaks at work. My co-workers and then my boss noticed, but didn't say anything. Everyone hoped it was just a phase. Before long I was calling in sick to work after a particularly wild night. Then I started having a little Chia at lunch (hair of the dog) and I thought I was handling it OK. But after one too many I realized I was too screwed up to go back to work.
> 
> I can lick this Chia stuff. I'm not gonna let it beat me. I'm on leave from work now after my third and final warning. Tomorrow I'll kick it, wild turkey.





fa_man_stan said:


> As you wish Your Majesty... *bows*
> 
> 
> *at least makes an attempt...*



Santa,
Once you have the monkey on you back, it is almost impossible to get it off. It's worse than heroin, ice, or chocolate.


----------



## imfree (Oct 13, 2007)

moore2me said:


> ......snipped...., [COLOR]
> Free,
> You silly little chiacoons we tasty after we roasted them in our mock predator box that you fell for and tranmitted the cirtters into. The box was really an outdoor, hickory smoker that makes a succulent supper out of the toughest and strangest game. Ask Stan if he has a good BBQ sauce recipe.
> .......snipped.......



Moore2ChiaMe, you ATE the Chiacoons???, when everyone KNOWS that ONLY 1000 deg C heat and 800 rem nuke radiation can kill ChiaVirus!!! I hope you LIKE going around with green ChiaHair!!!


----------



## moore2me (Oct 14, 2007)

imfree said:


> Moore2ChiaMe, you ATE the Chiacoons???, when everyone KNOWS that ONLY 1000 deg C heat and 800 rem nuke radiation can kill ChiaVirus!!! I hope you LIKE going around with green ChiaHair!!!



In Arkansas, being the corporate headquarters of Tyson Foods, we are continually developing new technology in food science safety. We don't always share that technology with our sister states until it is absolutely necessarily due to trade secret stuff and competitor chicken plants - Perdue, Pilgrim's Pride, etc. 

Anyway, heat & nuk radiation are just two methods that you know of to kill bacteria and viruses. Currently, we are also using a chlorine bath solution (it also adds a snappy flavor to most foods) or gaseous nitrous oxide (which also has the bonus of a nice high when the user opens the package). I also like to finish my food preparation off with a triple treatment by using UV radiation - which works even on hardy viruses - yes, good old American sunshine. Not the green wavelength of course, but, *ultraviolet.*

And, no I don't like *green hair*. I had green hair one time when I dyed my hair blonde at home and then went swimming in a chlorine pool an hour later. My hair turned green and I looked pretty stoopid until the roots grew out long enough for me to have a professional re-do the dye job.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 14, 2007)

moore2me said:


> Daddyoh,
> Where to begin? Well, If you build up a tolerance toward Roundup, there are other pesticides available that will work on plants. I hold for hour for your approval, pentachlorphenol, amino triazole, and trichloroacetic acid. It would not be possible for you to take small doses of all these,hoping to build up a tolerance. You would be a sitting duck for all kinds of interal cancers and health problems.



Pshaw!!! I am a walking health problem. And I would *gladly* give my life so that other Chias may live!!!!


----------



## moore2me (Oct 14, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> As you wish Your Majesty... *bows*
> 
> 
> *at least makes an attempt...*



Now I know how the Greeks felt when they looked on the face of the Medusa and turned to stone. . . . . . . .(arg.........) 

View attachment undies_bunched.jpg


View attachment MEDUSAx.jpg


----------



## Obesus (Oct 14, 2007)

....back there about Mr. Stan having some *minions*.....???? Now, as we all know, I am the official minon/henchperson of the Master FatLane on the "Buffie, Fatlane and Friends" thread, but I am always up for some good _minonage_ or henchpersonnage on the side, so to speak, not to say that a few lousy CHIA PLANTS from Fatlane are not sufficient and good pay for all of my strenuous labors, but where am I to sign up, please?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 14, 2007)

I confess.....


I'm calling the men in the white coats to take all of you away!!


----------



## imfree (Oct 14, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I confess.....
> 
> 
> I'm calling the men in the white coats to take all of you away!!





imfree said:


> _tacky_ (Southern US) adj; that which is visually distasteful
> 
> I did not like Chia pets, even when they were first introduced many years ago. I am thankful I never got one of those tacky Chia pets as a gift. Chia-haters, take heart, Chiatization does NOT exist in physical reality. Chiatization is only a visual game, played by people who enjoy working pictures and other people who enjoy fantasy writing. Chiatization is a world of fun and a danger to no one.



Violet, this is nowhere near as bad as you fear. It's simply a game played with composed pictures and fantasy science. It's just a different type of game and nothing to be afraid of.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 14, 2007)

Oh, I'm not afraid Edgar.... you guys just aren't..... you just aren't right!! 

LOL


----------



## imfree (Oct 14, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Oh, I'm not afraid Edgar.... you guys just aren't..... you just aren't right!!
> 
> LOL




Sorry, Violet, I just HAVE to play Chia, it's just too damned much fun!, besides, it keeps me out of trouble.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 14, 2007)

imfree said:


> Violet, this is nowhere near as bad as you fear. It's simply a game played with composed pictures and fantasy science. It's just a different type of game and nothing to be afraid of.





imfree said:


> Sorry, Violet, I just HAVE to play Chia, it's just too damned much fun!, besides, it keeps me out of trouble.



Moore's note: Beware! This is the Trojan horse approach. They are just pretending to be tame & innocuous. Then, just like in Invasion of the Body Snatchers, when we let our guard down (sleep) they steal our essence. 



Violet_Beauregard said:


> Oh, I'm not afraid Edgar.... you guys just aren't..... you just aren't right!!
> 
> LOL



And, *NO!* Violet, they definitely are not right - not even close. They are mirror images of real people.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 14, 2007)

And I'm supposed to trust YOU... with the Tin Man's hat on your head??? And purple glasses and a funky white beard???  






moore2me said:


> And, *NO!* Violet, they definitely are not right - not even close. They are mirror images of real people.


----------



## imfree (Oct 14, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> And I'm supposed to trust YOU... with the Tin Man's hat on your head??? And purple glasses and a funky white beard???



Don't trust her, Violet! Her avatar is a meer cat and has ChiaHair 
under the hat!!! Just saying.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 14, 2007)

Obesus said:


> ....back there about Mr. Stan having some *minions*.....???? Now, as we all know, I am the official minon/henchperson of the Master FatLane on the "Buffie, Fatlane and Friends" thread, but I am always up for some good _minonage_ or henchpersonnage on the side, so to speak, not to say that a few lousy CHIA PLANTS from Fatlane are not sufficient and good pay for all of my strenuous labors, but where am I to sign up, please?



Thanks for the interest Obesus! As for joining the Chia "movement" just post on the Chia Holiday thread. Bear in mind though, us chias don't really "move" that much. Ceramic is breakable you know...


chia_man_stan


----------



## Obesus (Oct 14, 2007)

....I am sensing from your response that minioning over here doesn't involve any free peanut butter or chances to work for elaborate and involved government agencies dealing in "dicey" technologies. Sigh, I shall keep my minonage with the Master FL :bow: .....at least he lets me borrow the keys to the atomic Buffietron once in awhile! Va-Va-Vooooom :smitten: 



fa_man_stan said:


> Thanks for the interest Obesus! As for joining the Chia "movement" just post on the Chia Holiday thread. Bear in mind though, us chias don't really "move" that much. Ceramic is breakable you know...
> 
> 
> chia_man_stan


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 15, 2007)

Obesus said:


> ....I am sensing from your response that minioning over here doesn't involve any free peanut butter or chances to work for elaborate and involved government agencies dealing in "dicey" technologies. Sigh, I shall keep my minonage with the Master FL :bow: .....at least he lets me borrow the keys to the atomic Buffietron once in awhile! Va-Va-Vooooom :smitten:


Your perception is quiet correct Obesus... I'm afraid that becoming a chia involves water and occasional fertilizer at best. Peanut butter would probably attract rodents who's claws are rather adept at digging into chia. You may notice that we've had a bit of trouble with this already. Fatlane tends to be a jealous god, but he is generous to his minions.

As for being involved with government agencies dealing in "dicey" technologies, I cannot elaborage at this time.

chia_man_stan


----------



## Obesus (Oct 15, 2007)

The light dawneth! (Wink-wink, nod-nod, say no more, say no more!) :bow: 



fa_man_stan said:


> Your perception is quiet correct Obesus... I'm afraid that becoming a chia involves water and occasional fertilizer at best. Peanut butter would probably attract rodents who's claws are rather adept at digging into chia. You may notice that we've had a bit of trouble with this already. Fatlane tends to be a jealous god, but he is generous to his minions.
> 
> As for being involved with government agencies dealing in "dicey" technologies, I cannot elaborage at this time.
> 
> chia_man_stan


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 15, 2007)

I must now confess that I have found a band, who's music I find very difficult to turn off, just follow the link and see what I'm talking about

http://free.napster.com/view/artist/index.html?id=12130962#


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 15, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> I must now confess that I have found a band, who's music I find very difficult to turn off, just follow the link and see what I'm talking about
> 
> http://free.napster.com/view/artist/index.html?id=12130962#



Chia Pet music! No way! :shocked:


----------



## moore2me (Oct 15, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> I must now confess that I have found a band, who's music I find very difficult to turn off, just follow the link and see what I'm talking about
> 
> http://free.napster.com/view/artist/index.html?id=12130962#



Daddy of the Green Hairs, 

Didn't a lot of peeps get into legal & moral trouble (and still maybe are) by using free napster songs?

To quote Dustin Hoffman "Are you trying to seduce me Mrs. Robinson?"


----------



## moore2me (Oct 15, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> And I'm supposed to trust YOU... with the Tin Man's hat on your head??? And purple glasses and a funky white beard???



Your wish is my command. How do you like my new 'redo?


----------



## imfree (Oct 15, 2007)

moore2me said:


> Your wish is my command. How do you like my new 'redo?



Don't believe her, Violet!!! That crown is hiding resprout ChiaHair!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 15, 2007)

moore2me said:


> Daddy of the Green Hairs,
> 
> Didn't a lot of peeps get into legal & moral trouble (and still maybe are) by using free napster songs?



Yes they did, but Napster has been redone, he paid his dues and now runs the free site, completely legal...... i hope.


----------



## imfree (Nov 2, 2007)

I woke up this morning and quickly realized that I have no memory of
11-1-07. I found bits of an unknown green, fuzzy material in and
around my bed when I got up this morning. I don't remember seeing
this door in the basement of heidisbirdbedandbath before, but I did
not dare open it. It had the word "Chia" on it, so I thought it 
would be OK to post about it here.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 3, 2007)

So the Chia Heads are all in there now, behind that door?  I was just thinking about this thread yesterday. I knew there had to be a reason.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 3, 2007)

http://www.drweil.com/drw/u/id/QAA365093

Interesting chia link.


----------



## moore2me (Nov 3, 2007)

Dear Senor Santa,

Go to Page 3 of the Lounge, Thread Titled "Chia Head Holiday Avatars".
*See Post #175 *on 10/31/07. The MIB are handling the issue.


----------



## imfree (Nov 3, 2007)

moore2me said:


> Dear Senor Santa,
> 
> Go to Page 3 of the Lounge, Thread Titled "Chia Head Holiday Avatars".
> *See Post #175 *on 10/31/07. The MIB are handling the issue.



Sorry, Santa, I had no choice. The MIB have a way of dealing with
this kind'a thing and whatever they say is what goes!


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 3, 2007)

What is all of this chia talk about? Sounds interesting.




I've really been enjoying nice hot showers lately...







I can't seem to get rid of this weird fertilizer smell.


fa_man_stan


----------



## imfree (Nov 3, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> What is all of this chia talk about? Sounds interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've heard of "Chia Pets", Stan, but always found them rather distasteful, myself. I'm sure glad I never received one as a gift!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 3, 2007)

imfree said:


> I've heard of "Chia Pets", Stan, but always found them rather distasteful, myself. I'm sure glad I never received one as a gift!




Lol, my oldest daughter asked for one for Christmas several years back...my brother gave it to her


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Nov 7, 2007)

Sorry, but I saw this today and had to bump the thread for it.


----------



## imfree (Nov 7, 2007)

Mom brought me this one.


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 7, 2007)

I always remember Christmas (among other things of course...) as being the time of year for Chia Pets and Clappers being sold at Thrifty's. Fond memories of an old guy I suppose... I never did get a Chia, but I do have a clapper.

old_man_stan


----------



## imfree (Nov 8, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I always remember Christmas (among other things of course...) as being the time of year for Chia Pets and Clappers being sold at Thrifty's. Fond memories of an old guy I suppose... I never did get a Chia, but I do have a clapper.
> 
> old_man_stan



No fair, Stan, you got a clapper and I don't! Well.......hmm.....let's see.......some vector board, a couple IC's, relay, electret mic........DAMN!!!, I got enough parts and junk, here at heidisbirdbedandbath, to build 5 of them!


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 8, 2007)

imfree said:


> No fair, Stan, you got a clapper and I don't! Well.......hmm.....let's see.......some vector board, a couple IC's, relay, electret mic........DAMN!!!, I got enough parts and junk, here at heidisbirdbedandbath, to build 5 of them!



It really was a fun device, but somehow it always seemed to be triggered off by other sounds (one of our doors if I remember correctly...) We eventually got a battery powered RF device to do what the clapper did.

Stan


----------



## imfree (Nov 8, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> It really was a fun device, but somehow it always seemed to be triggered off by other sounds (one of our doors if I remember correctly...) We eventually got a battery powered RF device to do what the clapper did.
> 
> Stan



Hahaha!, yep, Stan, I never thought that a "Clapper" would have
a precision sound identification system in it.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 8, 2007)

Well, I'm taking my Pocket Fisherman, my Mr. Microphone and my Ginsu Knives (just in case I need to cut a can in half), and I'm going home


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 8, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> Well, I'm taking my Pocket Fisherman, my *Mr. Microphone* and my Ginsu Knives (just in case I need to cut a can in half), and I'm going home




Hey Good Looking! I'll be back to pick you up later 

Gawd, I hated that commercial......


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 9, 2007)

All I have to do is press this button and...


> I've fallen, and I can't get up!



-Rusty

(The ad has changed since then, so the falling doesn't immediately follow pressing the button. But, for years, that's how it went.)


----------



## imfree (Nov 9, 2007)

I found this nice 80's album and now I need to dig up
a turntable to play it on.


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm always amazed how well green shows up in daguerreotype photography... or is that a tintype...? My head is itchy.


itchy_man_stan


----------



## imfree (Nov 9, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I'm always amazed how well green shows up in daguerreotype photography... or is that a tintype...? My head is itchy.
> 
> 
> itchy_man_stan




Wrong, Stan, the photographic technique here seems to be Chiareotype.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 9, 2007)

Speaking of albums....has anyone seen my K-tel record collection?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 10, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> Speaking of albums....has anyone seen my K-tel record collection?



As a child of the seventies, I remember K-tel being advertised on TV- quite heavily around Xmas time it seems. However, not quite clear on the album memories...please do tell? 



Oh, and I loved the Little River Band, Imfree


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 11, 2007)

They were basically a compilation of some of the best and some of the worst, (mostly worst IMO), music of the time all put on vinyl. Here are some of the album covers.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ktelqueen/sets/72157594423169463/



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> As a child of the seventies, I remember K-tel being advertised on TV- quite heavily around Xmas time it seems. However, not quite clear on the album memories...please do tell?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I loved the Little River Band, Imfree


----------



## imfree (Nov 11, 2007)

Nothing else need be said.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 11, 2007)

imfree said:


> Nothing else need be said.



Here is what I thought:
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=603498&postcount=76


----------



## imfree (Nov 11, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Here is what I thought:
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=603498&postcount=76



Thanks, Mimosa, that was very sweet. I was in the process of moving it, but still saw your post in "album covers". With a name like "Parchis", it was inevitable that they would end up in here.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 11, 2007)

imfree said:


> Thanks, Mimosa, that was very sweet. I was in the process of moving it, but still saw your post in "album covers". With a name like "Parchis", it was inevitable that they would end up in here.



Yes, I know what you mean. Parchis is actually a game. Take a lookie, cookie:
http://www.answers.com/Parchis?cat=technology


----------



## imfree (Nov 27, 2007)

With quick, smooth valve work on lead trumpet, and a strong, fat bass line, Herb Alpert And The Chijuana Brass had a string of snappy-sounding instrumental hit classics in the 60's.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 27, 2007)

imfree said:


> With quick, smooth valve work on lead trumpet, and a strong, fat bass line, Herb Alpert And The Chijuana Brass had a string of snappy-sounding instrumental hit classics in the 60's.



<shading eyes from the light> Edgar? Stan? Santa? is that you? It's been so long since I've had any Chia contact. I was beginning to feel like Zac Hobson in the movie The Quiet Earth. Oh my God I've been so lonely. Are there any Chia's left besides me? What happened? I've got so many questions, but after all the Chia Hating, I was afraid to come out in public. Please let me know what's going on. Thanks


----------



## imfree (Nov 27, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> <shading eyes from the light> Edgar? Stan? Santa? is that you? It's been so long since I've had any Chia contact. I was beginning to feel like Zac Hobson in the movie The Quiet Earth. Oh my God I've been so lonely. Are there any Chia's left besides me? What happened? I've got so many questions, but after all the Chia Hating, I was afraid to come out in public. Please let me know what's going on. Thanks



Not to fear, Jake, they're safely in here. I discovered the truth about a month ago and waited to see if the evidence would surface. It did. It seems that these boards are actually a large cyber-board game in which ChiaPeaon OP's like you and me are manipulated as game pieces by Power-Clique members. These players typically have over 3,000 rep points and discuss their moves with other clique members by PM. They hate Chias. I went undercover to protect myself.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 27, 2007)

imfree said:


> Not to fear, Jake, they're safely in here. I discovered the truth about a month ago and waited to see if the evidence would surface. It did. It seems that these boards are actually a large cyber-board game in which ChiaPeaon OP's like you and me are manipulated as game pieces by Power-Clique members. These players typically have over 3,000 rep points and discuss their moves with other clique members by PM. They hate Chias. I went undercover to protect myself.



Thanks. Looks like I'm going to have to go incognito.


----------



## imfree (Nov 27, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> Thanks. Looks like I'm going to have to go incognito.



"ChiAsylum" on the outside of the door is to keep the haters away. Come in, notice that you're actually in a ChiaSanctuary, and the door locks from the
INSIDE to keep us safe. Keep your ChiaHair up under your hat whenever
you're out here. That Chia Head statement of yours could use
a little revision, too.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 27, 2007)

imfree said:


> "ChiAsylum" on the outside of the door is to keep the haters away. Come in, notice that you're actually in a ChiaSanctuary, and the door locks from the
> INSIDE to keep us safe. Keep your ChiaHair up under your hat whenever
> you're out here. That Chia Head statement of yours could use
> a little revision, too.



Chia head statement??? What Chia head statement?


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 27, 2007)

imfree said:


> ...
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=31398&stc=1&d=1196182340
> ...


That looks like a very sturdy door Imfree... My uncle used to collect antique doors and hardware, you'd be amazed how much they are worth not-a-days!

door_man_stan


----------



## imfree (Nov 27, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> That looks like a very sturdy door Imfree... My uncle used to collect antique doors and hardware, you'd be amazed how much they are worth not-a-days!
> 
> door_man_stan



Definitely, Stan. I was blessed to find such a rustic, sturdy looking door when I searched for an image to play with. I wanted one that looked like the door to
hell, and this puppy's got just that look!


----------



## imfree (Dec 3, 2007)

Here is my impression of what I thought to be the function of Moore2Me's
Predator Box.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 3, 2007)

I nearly ran SCREAMING out of Walgreens tonight, because of the CHIA head display... most specifically... the SHREK Chia.... 


Good lord.... what is this world coming to.....


----------



## imfree (Dec 3, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I nearly ran SCREAMING out of Walgreens tonight, because of the CHIA head display... most specifically... the SHREK Chia....
> 
> 
> Good lord.... what is this world coming to.....



Violet, I swear it's not my fault. I think Chia's are very distasteful, "tacky", as we say, here in the south, I just love playing with them in Picture It! 99.
I'm even keeping what few of them are left in here, The Chia Confessions
Thread. Your birthday's coming soon, you need a Chia Pet! (just kidding).
Best regards to you.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 3, 2007)

I thought all of the Chia heads were cute. But I can NEVER be one of you. I am kind of a loner.


----------



## imfree (Dec 3, 2007)

mimosa said:


> I thought all of the Chia heads were cute. But I can NEVER be one of you. I am kind of a loner.



Not a problem, Mimosa, you're very beautiful as a non-Chia. I never even was a Chia, myself, Stan made the ChiaPicture of me. I thought the pictures were cool and started Chiatizing everything for the fun of it.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 4, 2007)

Well Edgar... I do have a birthday coming up, but I can live without the Chia Pet.... BUT, I did post my wishlist in the Lounge....  LOL







imfree said:


> Violet, I swear it's not my fault. I think Chia's are very distasteful, "tacky", as we say, here in the south, I just love playing with them in Picture It! 99.
> I'm even keeping what few of them are left in here, The Chia Confessions
> Thread. Your birthday's coming soon, you need a Chia Pet! (just kidding).
> Best regards to you.


----------



## imfree (Dec 4, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Well Edgar... I do have a birthday coming up, but I can live without the Chia Pet.... BUT, I did post my wishlist in the Lounge....  LOL



I've seen them and they're lovely. May your future husband, should you marry,
get one for you.......maybe even all of them.


----------



## moore2me (Dec 4, 2007)

imfree said:


> Not to fear, Jake, they're safely in here. I discovered the truth about a month ago and waited to see if the evidence would surface. It did. It seems that these boards are actually a large cyber-board game in which ChiaPeaon OP's like you and me are manipulated as game pieces by Power-Clique members. These players typically have over 3,000 rep points and discuss their moves with other clique members by PM. They hate Chias. I went undercover to protect myself.





imfree said:


> "ChiAsylum" on the outside of the door is to keep the haters away. Come in, notice that you're actually in a ChiaSanctuary, and the door locks from the
> INSIDE to keep us safe. Keep your ChiaHair up under your hat whenever
> you're out here. That Chia Head statement of yours could use
> a little revision, too.





imfree said:


> Here is my impression of what I thought to be the function of Moore2Me's
> Predator Box.



_______________________________ 

View attachment EDGAR.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 4, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I nearly ran SCREAMING out of Walgreens tonight, because of the CHIA head display... most specifically... the SHREK Chia....
> 
> 
> Good lord.... what is this world coming to.....



I hear you Vi... Green on green is just soooooo tacky! I'd run too...


clapper_man_stan


----------



## imfree (Dec 4, 2007)

Yep, Moore2Me, I'm a bad boy, no doubt about that. I think I can play with the ChiaPeople and other ChiaStuff in here without causing too much trouble. I really did think the Predator Box was some kind of trap/containment device. Still the FoxPro Predator Jack-in-the Box decoy is a remarkable hi-tech device with it's moving decoys and digital sounds. Pretty cool!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 4, 2007)

Speaking of cool. What home shouldn't be without one of these? And I don't mean the cute kitteh...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Fh5GSaN5Y4


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 4, 2007)

*_rubs eyes, after waking up from a very long sleep, which must have lasted for weeks and weeks_* 
Hi guys. Yeah, I'm OK. Wha' happened? Where'd all the chias and chia haters go? 

Yeah, I've been wearing my chia thing in the shower only. :happy: I knew the world might not be ready.

At least Conrad is letting us have this thread as a sort of sanctuary. And imfree built that swell door, really strong. 

View attachment ! 1 ChiAsylum web.jpg


View attachment chia_russ.jpg


----------



## imfree (Dec 4, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> *_rubs eyes, after waking up from a very long sleep, which must have lasted for weeks and weeks_*
> Hi guys. Yeah, I'm OK. Wha' happened? Where'd all the chias and chia haters go?
> 
> Yeah, I've been wearing my chia thing in the shower only. :happy: I knew the world might not be ready.
> ...



Come on in, Santaclear, there's plenty of room for you. Just remember to hide your ChiaHair when going to the OuterWorld and you should be safe out there.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 6, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> *_rubs eyes, after waking up from a very long sleep, which must have lasted for weeks and weeks_*
> Hi guys. Yeah, I'm OK. Wha' happened? Where'd all the chias and chia haters go?
> 
> Yeah, I've been wearing my chia thing in the shower only. :happy: I knew the world might not be ready.
> ...



That hair of yours is freakish Santaclear! You may not think it effects others, but it does! It's like the arsonic which poisens....





Oh never mind... actually, I'm somewhat fascinated.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 6, 2007)

imfree said:


> Not a problem, Mimosa, you're very beautiful as a non-Chia. I never even was a Chia, myself, Stan made the ChiaPicture of me. I thought the pictures were cool and started Chiatizing everything for the fun of it.



Thanks, imfree. :bow: Long live Chias! Oh, darn.....can I hide with all of you for a little while?


----------



## imfree (Dec 6, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Thanks, imfree. :bow: Long live Chias! Oh, darn.....can I hide with all of you for a little while?



Sure, Mimosa, come on in. There's not a Chia in here who wouldn't give
you all the HUGGZZ you could ever want.:smitten:

Shucks, I'm stuck out here, guarding the door!


----------



## moore2me (Dec 6, 2007)

imfree said:


> Sure, Mimosa, come on in. There's not a Chia in here who wouldn't give
> you all the HUGGZZ you could ever want.:smitten:
> 
> Shucks, I'm stuck out here, guarding the door!



Edgar (Moore whispers in a low musical tone), the things to watch out for are not necessarily in front of you. 

View attachment funny-pictures-behind-me.jpg


----------



## imfree (Dec 6, 2007)

moore2me said:


> Edgar (Moore whispers in a low musical tone), the things to watch out for are not necessarily in front of you.



Thanks for the heads up, Moore2Me. I've got fisheye rear-view mirrors in my glasses. What type of electrical weapon do you think I should prepare, a tazer or a 500 kilojoule railgun?


----------



## imfree (Dec 6, 2007)

The ChiaSanctuary Museum Of The Arts has Leonardo DivinChia's Mona Chia
on exhibit for the month of December 2007.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey, anyone know what's for dinner at the mess hall tonight? :eat2:

I hope it's not chia again.


----------



## imfree (Dec 6, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Hey, anyone know what's for dinner at the mess hall tonight? :eat2:
> 
> I hope it's not chia again.



Sorry Santa, It's mixed vegetables and my fried ground beef/macaroni&Chias
special.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 6, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Hey, anyone know what's for dinner at the mess hall tonight? :eat2:
> 
> I hope it's not chia again.



Sorry Santa, but to quote Bubba Chia.. Dey's uh, chia-kabobs, chia creole, chia gumbo. Pan fried, deep fried, stir-fried. There's pineapple chia, lemon chia, coconut chia, pepper chia, chia soup, chia stew, chia salad, chia and potatoes, chia burger, chia sandwich. That- that's about it.


----------



## imfree (Dec 24, 2007)

What's that noise??? Open the door to the ChiaSanctuary, step in, and see for yourself! We're having a three-day Christmas Extravaganza party. My son,
DJ Chian, is spinning the tuunz!!! and everyone's invited. Merry Christmas and
Happy Holidays, Y'all!!!


----------



## moore2me (Dec 24, 2007)

I purloined a copy of the recipes that being used at the Chia Christmas party. The list reads as follows on the first line in bold letters:

*"How To Serve Man . . . . ."​*


----------



## imfree (Dec 24, 2007)

The book is obsolete. Everyone who enters ChiaSanctuary has so much fun that they get Chiatized right away and decide to stay. Humans become Chia so fast in there that no humans are in danger of being cooked!


----------



## moore2me (Dec 25, 2007)

*When serving Man, cooking is optional, man can be served steak tartare, sushi style, pickled in an appetizer plate, or dried like jerky.*

Head Chef . . . .Chia Christmas Party


----------



## imfree (Dec 25, 2007)

moore2me said:


> *When serving Man, cooking is optional, man can be served steak tartare, sushi style, pickled in an appetizer plate, or dried like jerky.*
> 
> Head Chef . . . .Chia Christmas Party



Aaaaaaah yes!!!, pickled!!!, between their "Christmas" and "New Year's Day",many humans help by getting "pickled", 
themselves, saving the chef preparation steps!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 25, 2007)

moore2me said:


> I purloined a copy of the recipes that being used at the Chia Christmas party. The list reads as follows on the first line in bold letters:
> 
> *"How To Serve Man . . . . ."​*




I consider that the ultimately best episode ever of the twilight zone......


----------



## imfree (Dec 25, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I consider that the ultimately best episode ever of the twilight zone......



Hahaha!.......the ending NO ONE forgets! I can still picture it in my mind.

"Stop!, stop, it's a cookbook!!!" WOW


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 26, 2007)

I've heard that the last episode of the original _Twilight Zone_ series was supposed to be a two-hour Chia Special. The network wouldn't do it, but then changed their minds and agreed to let Rod Serling film it in the Andes. He disappeared there in his helicopter during the filming and the program never aired. Very suspicious. :bow:

Also, has anyone noticed there's a new thread here on Dims called *Getting my first Chiahuahua*? Very cruel. Here's the "before" pic. 

View attachment RubyChihuahua1.jpg


----------



## imfree (Dec 26, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> I've heard that the last episode of the original _Twilight Zone_ series was supposed to be a two-hour Chia Special. The network wouldn't do it, but then changed their minds and agreed to let Rod Serling film it in the Andes. He disappeared there in his helicopter during the filming and the program never aired. Very suspicious. :bow:
> 
> Also, has anyone noticed there's a new thread here on Dims called *Getting my first Chiahuahua*? Very cruel. Here's the "before" pic.



I resisted the urge when I saw that thread, after all, it's just too easy to "see"
it's title as *Getting My First Chiahuahua*! I declined in consideration of the feelings of animal lovers. Great minds really do think alike, so here is the Chiahuahua!


----------



## imfree (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks, Stan, for reminding me. Johan SebasChian Bach, I just love 
it when the names are Chiatizable!View attachment 33385


----------



## moore2me (Dec 29, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I consider that the ultimately best episode ever of the twilight zone......



Green Eyed Fairy - My fav was the one with William Shatner in the airplane, having a panic attack, seeing the gremlin outside in the thunderstorm. (Also, loved it redone with John Lithgow too.)


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 30, 2007)

imfree said:


> Thanks, Stan, for reminding me. Johan SebasChian Bach, I just love
> it when the names are Chiatizable!View attachment 33385



Somehow when I saw mention of the "Fugue of Bach" thread, I remembered how Bach looked and thought his hair just screams "chia"! You are a good man, Imfree for keeping the chia spirit alive.



Stan


----------



## imfree (Dec 30, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Somehow when I saw mention of the "Fugue of Bach" thread, I remembered how Bach looked and thought his hair just screams "chia"! You are a good man, Imfree for keeping the chia spirit alive.
> 
> 
> 
> Stan



Thanks, Stan, the spirit of fun and photoplay is
really all it ever was about, anyway.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 30, 2007)

moore2me said:


> Green Eyed Fairy - My fav was the one with William Shatner in the airplane, having a panic attack, seeing the gremlin outside in the thunderstorm. (Also, loved it redone with John Lithgow too.)




That's my second fave....  


Seeing that guy getting tossed onto the space ship and traveling to space to be alien stew just rocked my world too much


----------



## imfree (Feb 8, 2008)

Buuuuuuuumpp!!!!!!, yep, there's still ChiaHeads in here.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Feb 8, 2008)

oh My God....they Are Back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## imfree (Feb 8, 2008)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> oh My God....they Are Back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Not to worry, Kara, they're in here and
have not come out..................(yet?)
They're a noisy, partying bunch, 
though, and you can often hear them
up to about 30 feet outside that
creepy door!


----------



## imfree (Feb 19, 2008)

C'mon, Borgs, your new place is ready! Don't think it can't 
happen to you like it did to the ChiaHeads! In 2 or 3
months the Dimmers will be tired of you and you'll need
a safe place to go.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm going to start biting my nails soon...........


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 20, 2008)

_Chiadonna and Chi(a)ld_


----------



## imfree (Feb 20, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> _Chiadonna and Chi(a)ld_



Wow, thanks LalaCity, welcome to the ChiaSanctuary! Your
work is nice. Come on in and party with us!


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 20, 2008)

imfree said:


> Wow, thanks LalaCity, welcome to the ChiaSanctuary! Your
> work is nice. Come on in and party with us!



Why, thank you! And you are too kind! I am sure my technique could use some refinement...

I also share a passion for re-inventing the Old Masters (the Chia-tization of the immortals)...

Here is _Abraham Preparing to Sacrifice Isaac_ by Caravaggio -- oops, I mean, _Chia_vaggio...


----------



## imfree (Feb 20, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Why, thank you! And you are too kind! I am sure my technique could use some refinement...
> 
> I also share a passion for re-inventing the Old Masters (the Chia-tization of the immortals)...
> 
> Here is _Abraham Preparing to Sacrifice Isaac_ by Caravaggio -- oops, I mean, _Chia_vaggio...



Your stuff looks great. Feel welcome to play with
pictures and post them here.


----------



## imfree (Feb 20, 2008)

Since this thread was created in the spirit of photo-play
fun, it is only fitting to open this thread to photo-play
silliness, in general. See a funny, silly image in your
mind's eye? Create a digital likeness of it and post it
here! Bubba's motorsickle, up on the high-dive, from Ray
Stevens' "Shriner's Convention", is one that I "saw" for
years and finally got to create.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 20, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> * It's 4:30 in the morning and I'm going to hell...*
> _Chiadonna and Chi(a)ld_



To heck perhaps... but not to hell LalaCity. Would you like to be assimulated?

assimilation in it's many forms...


----------



## Spanky (Feb 20, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> assimilation in it's many forms...



Wait! Who is winning in that picture above?

<head implodes>

<time goes by>


<chia starts growing on exposed rotting brains>


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 20, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Wait! Who is winning in that picture above?
> 
> <head implodes>
> 
> ...


We'll see when it comes time for watering...


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 20, 2008)

How about this Spanky?


----------



## Spanky (Feb 20, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> How about this Spanky?



That is Minnesota's worst nightmare. Really.


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 20, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Would you like to be assimulated?
> 
> assimilation in it's many forms...



I realize that resistance is futile...

So, yes!

I shall find a suitable pic for thee...?


----------



## imfree (Feb 20, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> I realize that resistance is futile...
> 
> So, yes!
> 
> I shall find a suitable pic for thee...?



LalaCity, you may wish to reconsider your assimilation request,
after all, the Borg is nothing more than a war-machine 
attached to a person. Chia will be thriving long after the Borgs
have shorted out, worn out, and rusted out! Mark my words!


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 20, 2008)

imfree said:


> LalaCity, you may wish to reconsider your assimilation request,
> after all, the Borg is nothing more than a war-machine
> attached to a person. Chia will be thriving long after the Borgs
> have shorted out, worn out, and rusted out! Mark my words!



Cannot...help...it...drawn irresistibly to the collective....


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 20, 2008)

Very nice contributions, LaLa. I'd practically say this thread is undergoing urban revitalization. A sobering facelift.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 20, 2008)

Spanky said:


> That is Minnesota's worst nightmare. Really.


Imagine that sucker hovering over a Vikings game... the potential advertisement revenue The Collective could draw!


LalaCity said:


> I realize that resistance is futile...
> 
> So, yes!
> 
> I shall find a suitable pic for thee...?


Most certainly ma'am... and anybody else who'd like to join the.... heh, heh, heh... Collective! Either PM me or post the link of a picture of you (head shot that is looking forward...) or you can email me at "schroede_s" at yahoo dot com. I'll post the pic and avatar no later than tonight. 



imfree said:


> LalaCity, you may wish to reconsider your assimilation request,
> after all, the Borg is nothing more than a war-machine
> attached to a person. Chia will be thriving long after the Borgs
> have shorted out, worn out, and rusted out! Mark my words!


War machine, s'more machine... there's no water in space, the opportunity for travel is much greater for Borgs than chias... Be adventurous, join "The Army of 1"!


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 20, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Very nice contributions, LaLa. I'd practically say this thread is undergoing urban revitalization. A sobering facelift.


I'm all for urbane facelifts... Ya wanna get Borged?


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 20, 2008)

Chiaham Lincoln, one of the original Chia dudes. 
Which reminds me, I could really go for a Chiaham & cheese, ya know? :eat2: 

View attachment jb_civil_lincoln2_1_e.jpg


View attachment club sub.jpg


----------



## Spanky (Feb 20, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Imagine that sucker hovering over a Vikings game... the potential advertisement revenue The Collective could draw!
> 
> Most certainly ma'am... and anybody else who'd like to join the.... heh, heh, heh... Collective! Either PM me or post the link of a picture of you (head shot that is looking forward...) or you can email me at "schroede_s" at yahoo dot com. I'll post the pic and avatar no later than tonight.
> 
> ...



Hasn't the whole state of Corny-forny-a been assimilated into the collective? I mean the head honcho is the Governator. I mean if he isn't a Borg, then nobody is. And his wife?? Doesn't even need a mask. 

Really.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 21, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Hasn't the whole state of Corny-forny-a been assimilated into the collective?
> ...


Actually, the state of Corny-forny-a seems to be heading into collections with all of the recent forclosures. 



LalaCity said:


> Cannot...help...it...drawn irresistibly to the collective....



You have been sent Borgward ma'am! Check your email... welcome to the world of assimilation.


----------



## imfree (Feb 21, 2008)

I had a Hummer, then I transformed it into
a transformer, and now it really hums!


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 21, 2008)

imfree said:


> I had a Hummer, then I transformed it into
> a transformer, and now it really hums!


Now that's a humdinger if I ever heard one! 


dinger_man_stan


----------



## imfree (Feb 21, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Now that's a humdinger if I ever heard one!
> 
> 
> dinger_man_stan



The Hummer does have it's drawbacks, though, Stan. My 
neighbors won't let me drive it in thunderstorm season
because they want to keep it in standby, near the
electric substation, and the gas stations won't allow me
to refuel while energized!


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 21, 2008)

Well, I'm just the happiest little Borg you could ever meet in trans-warp, Stan! Thanks for collectivizing me (Lord knows I've been called a communist enough times in Hyde Park to deserve it)!


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 22, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Well, I'm just the happiest little Borg you could ever meet in trans-warp, Stan! Thanks for collectivizing me (Lord knows I've been called a communist enough times in Hyde Park to deserve it)!


Assimilation is now complete, your new designation is La-2 of Borg... As a member of Borg, disparaging remarks directed towards you will be met with a can o' collective commie whup-ass... Borg style.







P.S. I'z luvin teh nu user title!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm hoping all you "Borgs" still have some Chia loyalty in your blood, if you have blood, because look what they're doing to our babies!!!!!! I think someone left the big wooden door open


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 22, 2008)

Citizens of Dims, La-2 has been liberated from the Collective...

My ability to gain twice the weight of the average Borg from a nutrient-rich liquid compound prompted the Queen to isolate my cerebellum together with spinal cortex in a mobile pod which could transport around Unimatrix1 with greater speed and efficiency.

Passing through grid 47 of the Gamma Dimselon quadrant the ship came under fire from a mysterious species known as 733d-5. Our shields went up but 733d-5 weakened them with a destabilizing photon stream. I was able to escape before total cube destruction.

The Queen escaped via transporter with her cerebral/spinal cortex intact.

Do not experience anxiety as you view this image -- I am about to go to warp which will take me light-years beyond the blast radius...

My only fear is that the hive mind will seek me out to re-assimilate me...


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 22, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> I'm hoping all you "Borgs" still have some Chia loyalty in your blood, if you have blood, because look what they're doing to our babies!!!!!! I think someone left the big wooden door open



This will make an adequate nutrient source for the Collective...


----------



## imfree (Feb 22, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> This will make an adequate nutrient source for the Collective...



Not so fast, there! Looks like someone beat the collective
to that nutrient source. Looks like Popeye an the 
CheaHeads have just opened up a can of Chiawhuupass!
Take this, you skylubbin' collective's!!!


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 22, 2008)

imfree said:


> Not so fast, there! Looks like someone beat the collective
> to that nutrient source. Looks like Popeye an the
> CheaHeads have just opened up a can of Chiawhuupass!
> Take this, you skylubbin' collective's!!!



This Popeye entity...his powers are useless against the collective.

He will be assimilated.


----------



## imfree (Feb 22, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> This Popeye entity...his powers are useless against the collective.
> 
> He will be assimilated.



Some assimilation!!! If you look, it should
be obvious that the ChiaBeam emits from
the collective and, therefore, the
collective is already FULL of Chia, kinda'
reminds me of Star Trek and their 
Tribbles!


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 22, 2008)

Chia is primarily utilized by the Borg as a source of nutrients. It is hydroponically cultivated for maximum nutritional yield. Those infant Chia sprouts deemed inadequate for purposes of nutrition are ground up and their biomass used to stabilize the particle field of the weapons emitters This is the cause of the green hue when the tachyon beam is discharged.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 22, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Citizens of Dims, La-2 has been liberated from the Collective...
> 
> My ability to gain twice the weight of the average Borg from a nutrient-rich liquid compound prompted the Queen to isolate my cerebellum together with spinal cortex in a mobile pod which could transport around Unimatrix1 with greater speed and efficiency.
> 
> ...



La-2 from what I understand of this message you have elevated to the level of "Cute-is".

I am at your service La-2 Cute-is! I also serve Cute-is of the eastern quadrant La Caro Cute-is. It also should be noted that the log image of your transformation which you posted is of exceptional adequacy, and your increase in size will be well suited for that of a Borg queen.




imfree said:


> The Hummer does have it's drawbacks, though, Stan. My
> neighbors won't let me drive it in thunderstorm season
> because they want to keep it in standby, near the
> electric substation, and the gas stations won't allow me
> to refuel while energized!



I have pre-assimilation childhood memories of a friend named Duke. Duke and I used to play in an old abandoned building where there were exposed transformers such as the ones you mention 1m-free. We collected joysticks, which increased our energy. His father Mr. Neukem used to get angry with us and warned us about the dangers of high voltage. As a member of the collective, I have become accustomed to this type of voltage. It is a part of what we are as Borg.


----------



## imfree (Feb 22, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> ..................................snipped.......................................................
> I have pre-assimilation childhood memories of a friend named Duke. Duke and I used to play in an old abandoned building where there were exposed transformers such as the ones you mention *1M-Free*. We collected joysticks, which increased our energy. His father Mr. Neukem used to get angry with us and warned us about the dangers of high voltage. As a member of the collective, I have become accustomed to this type of voltage. It is a part of what we are as Borg.



What's this "1M-Free" stuff? I haven't been assimilated!!!
If you don't cease and desist immediately, I'm goiing to
"blow the whistle" on your Collective and shut it down.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 22, 2008)

imfree said:


> What's this "1M-Free" stuff? I haven't been assimilated!!!
> If you don't cease and desist immediately, I'm goiing to
> "blow the whistle" on your Collective and shut it down.



Just a typo.... my bad.




Eye-M-Free, whatever...




























































































































Resistance is futile... you know that don't you?


----------



## imfree (Feb 22, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Just a typo.... my bad.
> 
> Eye-M-Free, whatever...
> (skipped a blue million empty lines)
> ...



I'll resist, with power, and the truth will 
set me free!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 22, 2008)

What are my duties as Borg Queen, btw? :doh:


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 22, 2008)

Good call on the 1-M-Free stuff, imfree. You really have to watch Stan.

Trust me, this borg thing is just a fad. It won't have one-millionth the staying power the chia fellowship has brought. Remember, only chia can survive nuclear war or a solar nova. 

Here's the original borg, Ernest Borgnine. I should note that there was a kind of cookies I used to eat in Buffalo called Spanish Peanut (they were actually totally healthy except for the sugar - unusual for a major regional cookie manufacturer) and I renamed them Lady Borgnines. 

View attachment bunny2.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 22, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What are my duties as Borg Queen, btw? :doh:


No worries GEF, as Borg Queen it is us who carry out your bidding whatever that may be.






According to my instructions, there will be an assimilation very soon.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 22, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Good call on the 1-M-Free stuff, imfree. You really have to watch Stan.
> 
> Trust me, this borg thing is just a fad. It won't have one-millionth the staying power the chia fellowship has brought. Remember, only chia can survive nuclear war or a solar nova.
> 
> Here's the original borg, Ernest Borgnine. I should note that there was a kind of cookies I used to eat in Buffalo called Spanish Peanut (they were actually totally healthy except for the sugar - unusual for a major regional cookie manufacturer) and I renamed them Lady Borgnines.




Ah yes... E. Borg 9, I remember him well. His whole crew were Borg actually.


----------



## imfree (Feb 22, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Good call on the 1-M-Free stuff, imfree. You really have to watch Stan.
> 
> Trust me, this borg thing is just a fad. It won't have one-millionth the staying power the chia fellowship has brought. Remember, only chia can survive nuclear war or a solar nova.
> 
> Here's the original borg, Ernest Borgnine. I should note that there was a kind of cookies I used to eat in Buffalo called Spanish Peanut (they were actually totally healthy except for the sugar - unusual for a major regional cookie manufacturer) and I renamed them Lady Borgnines.



Yep, SantaClear, you're just like Hans Solo in the first Star Wars,
coming out of nowhere to cover Luke, then urging him on to
fire down the ship's reactor ventilator shaft to "blow this thing so
we can go home"! Like the Death Star, The Collective has a
fatal weakness, too. I'm poised and ready to fire!


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 23, 2008)

An epic battle resulting in the annihilation of your civilization will be the price of resisting the Borg. Your biological and technological distinctiveness will be added to our own when you are assimilated into the collective, 1M-Free.


----------



## imfree (Feb 23, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> An epic battle resulting in the annihilation of your civilization will be the price of resisting the Borg. Your biological and technological distinctiveness will be added to our own when you are assimilated into the collective, 1M-Free.



You Collectives think far too much of yourselves
to even IMAGINE that you are to be one of the
main players in the ultimate war between Good
and Evil. This is only a forum play-war, but, as
you have prompted, and ONLY in the spirit of
Kindness and fun, I shall write the words. THIS
MEANS WAR!!!*** Keep it clean, Guy's and 
let's have fun!!! Remember, no personal 
attacks, I don't want to see anyone get 
banned! PLAY WAR ONLY. May the best army
win. I know we ChiaHeads are hopelessly
outnumbered, but we'll (I'll) fight the Good
Fight 'till the end!

***Not related to Petra-This Means War


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 23, 2008)

The Borg do not engage in personal attacks as personal identity does not exist in the Collective. I am readying your cybernetic implant, 1m-Free...


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 23, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> La-2 from what I understand of this message you have elevated to the level of "Cute-is".



I have been placed at the Cute-Is level of functioning...This is adequate, STN of FA sub-hive 1.


La-CuteIs of Borg


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 23, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> An epic battle resulting in the annihilation of your civilization will be the price of resisting the Borg. *Your biological and technological distinctiveness will be added to our own when you are assimilated into the collective, 1M-Free.*


Yes this true La-2 Cute-is of Borg, all superior biological traits are added to the Borg collective upon assimilation. Those we have no need for are disposed of. Only time will tell regarding 1M-Free.

I have found a specimen that sufficiently meets our specifications. He has been assimilated, designation "Santa-Borg 1".


----------



## imfree (Feb 23, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> The Borg do not engage in personal attacks as personal identity does not exist in the Collective. I am readying your cybernetic implant, 1m-Free...



Implant, hell!!!, LalaCity. I'm a lover of
women and high-voltage electricity,
and after surviving 2 near-
electrocutions before age 15, and a
14 year marriage from hell, I can
safely say that an implant doesn't
stand a snowball's chance in hell of
surviving in me!


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 23, 2008)

imfree said:


> You Collectives think far too much of yourselves
> to even IMAGINE that you are to be one of the
> main players in the ultimate war between Good
> and Evil. This is only a forum play-war, but, as
> ...



1M-Free, I find verbal and text communication to be time consuming and quite frankly, tiresome. As a member of Borg, this type of communication could be relayed telepathically within nano-seconds... and deleted just as quickly.


----------



## imfree (Feb 23, 2008)

As Chiillustrious Potentate, Commander of the
United ChiaHead Army, I have declared war
against the Borg Collective. I can fight in
Grand John Wayne style and win by myself!
All those wishing to be in the winning army,
should report in, giving name and rank, now.

United ChiaHead Army
1) Grand Chiallustrious Potentate-imfree


----------



## imfree (Feb 23, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> 1M-Free, I find verbal and text communication to be time consuming and quite frankly, tiresome. As a member of Borg, this type of communication could be relayed telepathically within nano-seconds... and deleted just as quickly.



Telepathy, I don't think so! The forums have been 
FAR too boring for months! I want to make a lot
of noise and WAKE EVERYONE UP!!! LET'S 
RUMBLE!!!


----------



## Risible (Feb 23, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Citizens of Dims, La-2 has been liberated from the Collective...
> 
> My ability to gain twice the weight of the average Borg from a nutrient-rich liquid compound prompted the Queen to isolate my cerebellum together with spinal cortex in a mobile pod which could transport around Unimatrix1 with greater speed and efficiency.
> 
> ...



Borg-a-La, with a little more emphasis, dare I say embellishment, on weight gain, I can transfer your nascent story here to the Library, where it will serve handily to lure in yet more Drones to the Collective. Hmmm?



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What are my duties as Borg Queen, btw? :doh:



Queen? What? Did we have the Belly-Off and I didn't get the notification? 



imfree said:


> As Chiillustrious Potentate, Commander of the
> United ChiaHead Army, I have declared war
> against the Borg Collective. I can fight in
> Grand John Wayne style and win by myself!
> ...




Blah, blah, blah - Edgar, the sooner you Yield, the easier it's gonna be on you. Face it, you cannot hold out much longer - own it: ImAssimilated. See, that's not so bad!


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 23, 2008)

imfree said:


> Telepathy, I don't think so! The forums have been
> FAR too boring for months! I want to make a lot
> of noise and WAKE EVERYONE UP!!! LET'S
> RUMBLE!!!



Please, imfree. 

Now that Stan has shown me the way it's very clear that posting and communication is passe and so temporary when compared with the infinite richness and permanence of thought. I trust you will forgive me and join us one day. This will be my last post. Thanks, Stan. :bow:


----------



## imfree (Feb 23, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Please, imfree.
> 
> Now that Stan has shown me the way it's very clear that posting and communication is passe and so temporary when compared with the infinite richness and permanence of thought. I trust you will forgive me and join us one day. This will be my last post. Thanks, Stan. :bow:



I was wondering which way you'd turn, SantaClear.
You could have been second-in-command of the
winning army, so sad!


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 23, 2008)

imfree said:


> As Chiillustrious Potentate, Commander of the
> United ChiaHead Army, I have declared war
> against the Borg Collective. I can fight in
> Grand John Wayne style and win by myself!
> ...



L-2 Cute-is, your majesty... Please don't swat this human into oblivion as you have done others in the past. He may bring some cheer to the hive.


I find his audacity to be...










































... amusing.


We may find 1M-Free to be useful after all.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 23, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Please, imfree.
> 
> Now that Stan has shown me the way it's very clear that posting and communication is passe and so temporary when compared with the infinite richness and permanence of thought. I trust you will forgive me and join us one day. This will be my last post. Thanks, Stan. :bow:



Take your leave Santa-Borg 1 and return to the hive. You have served well, we will maintain communication. :bow:


----------



## imfree (Feb 23, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Take your leave Santa-Borg 1 and return to the hive. You have served well, we will maintain communication. :bow:



OK, SantaClear, your ruse worked, you're in! I'll
provide cover-fire, c'mon, let's blow this 
Collective space-junk death-machine to bits so
we can tell our grandkids about it!!!


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 23, 2008)

imfree said:


> OK, SantaClear, your ruse worked, you're in! I'll
> provide cover-fire, c'mon, let's blow this
> Collective space-junk death-machine to bits so
> we can tell our grandkids about it!!!



Just give me three days, imfree. They have great videos in here.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 23, 2008)

Risible said:


> Blah, blah, blah - Edgar, the sooner you Yield, the easier it's gonna be on you. Face it, you cannot hold out much longer - own it: ImAssimilated. See, that's not so bad!



You are completely correct R-1, it's only a matter of time until 1-M Free's assimilation. There are preparations to be made first... as the humans say, "other fish to fry".



Risible said:


> Queen? What? Did we have the Belly-Off and I didn't get the notification?


Ooh... a "belly-off" for who becomes queen the next queen would be absolutely delightful! 



As instructed by The Collective, I introduce to you Borg Queen Cute-is of the western quadrant:

La-2 Cute-is


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 23, 2008)

imfree said:


> OK, SantaClear, your ruse worked, you're in! I'll
> provide cover-fire, c'mon, let's blow this
> Collective space-junk death-machine to bits so
> we can tell our grandkids about it!!!





Santaclear said:


> Just give me three days, imfree. They have great videos in here.



Keep this up boys and we're not going to see the queens having a "belly-off"...


----------



## imfree (Feb 23, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Just give me three days, imfree. They have great videos in here.



Enjoy the videos, then, but guard your mind
and don't let them assimilate you by means
of videocrasy!, that's WORSE than implants!
Just LOOK at how badly it's dumbed-down
the American humans!


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 23, 2008)

I think Stan said the belly-off is on Thursday. I'll try to tape it.


----------



## imfree (Feb 23, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> You are completely correct R-1, it's only a matter of time until 1-M Free's assimilation. There are preparations to be made first... as the humans say, "other fish to fry".............................
> ..............snipped.........................................................



You can't assimilate me. The Borg Collective will
come apart by my doing! I know what it's made
out of and I've dealt with the stuff for over 30
years! I've taken-down bigger stuff before!!!


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 23, 2008)

You can't spell "boring" without "borg". :bow: 

View attachment borgnine.jpg


----------



## imfree (Feb 23, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Remember, you can't spell "boring" without "borg".



I say, then, Borg is boring, I'm just NOT in it!


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 23, 2008)

imfree said:


> I say, then, Borg is boring, I'm just NOT in it!



Belly-off on Thursday.


----------



## imfree (Feb 23, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Belly-off on Thursday.


Now, just exactly what is this "Belly-Off" and how will it be
done? Did someone say it would be video?:huh:


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 23, 2008)

imfree said:


> Now, just exactly what is this "Belly-Off" and how will it be
> done? Did someone say it would be video?:huh:



I believe the belly-off will be some sort of battle between the lovely BorgBWs. Yes, there will be video. Also I should mention the pastries here are great and excellent all-night buffet as well. Plenty of good eatin'. :eat1:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 23, 2008)

Would I be pushing it if I were to ask for one of my pics in a cube like posted on the other page? :blush:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 23, 2008)

Okay.... I mentioned in GEF's blog... these borg thingy's.... they're creeping me out.... kinda like the chia thingy's.... LOLOL 

Yeah, I know... resistance is futile.... but I'm resisting anyway.... no assimilation happening with me.... 

LOLOL RESIST THE BORG!!!!!


----------



## imfree (Feb 23, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Okay.... I mentioned in GEF's blog... these borg thingy's.... they're creeping me out.... kinda like the chia thingy's.... LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, I know... resistance is futile.... but I'm resisting anyway.... no assimilation happening with me....
> 
> LOLOL RESIST THE BORG!!!!!



Aaaah, now sweet Violet, it's so nice to see you
in here! Now if you were just ChiaFriendly, I'd
have a high-ranking administrative position for
you in the United ChiaHead Army, oh well!


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 23, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Would I be pushing it if I were to ask for one of my pics in a cube like posted on the other page? :blush:



Of course your majesty. I checked the records in our Borg archives, here is an image from your epic ascent to level of Cute-is. If you wish to have an image of worthy quality for your command console desktop, send me a PM.


S-1


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 23, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Okay.... I mentioned in GEF's blog... these borg thingy's.... they're creeping me out.... kinda like the chia thingy's.... LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, I know... resistance is futile.... but I'm resisting anyway.... no assimilation happening with me....
> 
> LOLOL RESIST THE BORG!!!!!


Not even an image of your epic ascension to level of Cute-is...?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 23, 2008)

Thank You so much, Wonderful_Man_Stan   *curtsies*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 23, 2008)

Nope... can't do it.... just can't do it.... 




fa_man_stan said:


> Not even an image of your epic ascension to level of Cute-is...?


----------



## moore2me (Feb 23, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Nope... can't do it.... just can't do it....



Vi, How about if we can get you a seat in the Captain's Command Chair next to Riker (Number 1) or some other hottie of your choosing?


----------



## mango (Feb 23, 2008)

*BORG!!!*







*You got served!!*


----------



## imfree (Feb 24, 2008)

imfree said:


> Since this thread was created in the spirit of photo-play
> fun, it is only fitting to open this thread to photo-play
> silliness, in general. See a funny, silly image in your
> mind's eye? Create a digital likeness of it and post it
> ...



That crazy, drunken Bubba RODE off the high-dive and
ended up with the waitresses from the cocktail lounge,
in the motel swimming pool, at 3:00 this morning, in
his BVD's!

Someone HAD to ask how Bubba got down.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 24, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Vi, How about if we can get you a seat in the Captain's Command Chair next to Riker (Number 1) or some other hottie of your choosing?


I'm thinkin' more like next to Captain Kirk... I'd like to see Vi wearing a mini with go-go boots! :wubu:









Seriously Vi... Those big beautiful eyes of yours, your head is.... so perfectly shaped. The probes would fit with no modifications whatsoever. You would make an excellent Borg!


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 24, 2008)

imfree said:


> That crazy, drunken Bubba RODE off the high-dive and
> ended up with the waitresses from the cocktail lounge,
> in the motel swimming pool, at 3:00 this morning, in
> his BVD's!
> ...



A Borg tractor beam could save Bubba from costly engine repairs 1M-Free...



































































Join us now before his Harley hits the water. It's not too late.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 24, 2008)

mango said:


> *BORG!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's right Mango!





















































1M-Free needs to "get on the ball" and join the collective!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 24, 2008)

Now Riker IS quite the hottie... there is NO doubt there... and I wouldn't turn down Picard either..... BUT... I just can't assimilate... I just can't be borg-escised... :doh: 



moore2me said:


> Vi, How about if we can get you a seat in the Captain's Command Chair next to Riker (Number 1) or some other hottie of your choosing?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 24, 2008)

I sure wouldn't turn down Captain Kirk either.... but I gotta say no... I just can't do the probes thing.... can't be borg-escised.... just can't do it.... 




fa_man_stan said:


> I'm thinkin' more like next to Captain Kirk... I'd like to see Vi wearing a mini with go-go boots! :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 24, 2008)

imfree said:


> As Chiillustrious Potentate, Commander of the
> United ChiaHead Army, I have declared war
> against the Borg Collective. I can fight in
> Grand John Wayne style and win by myself!
> ...



You can just call me....
The Churlish Chia. Rank means nothing to me. You lead and I will follow, to the gates of Chia Hell. I've been waiting for this day for some time now. Just like a bunch of midwestern high school kids defeated the Russian-Cuban Army back in 1984, you and I shall take on the Borgs and either be triumphant or die proud defending our Chia heritage. Just give me the word GCP and I will fire up the Anihilatrix and point us right towards the Sun!!! CHIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA HEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADS!!!


----------



## moore2me (Feb 24, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> You can just call me....
> The Churlish Chia. Rank means nothing to me. You lead and I will follow, to the gates of Chia Hell. I've been waiting for this day for some time now. Just like a bunch of midwestern high school kids defeated the Russian-Cuban Army back in 1984, you and I shall take on the Borgs and either be triumphant or die proud defending our Chia heritage. Just give me the word GCP and I will fire up the Anihilatrix and point us right towards the Sun!!! CHIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA HEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADS!!!



DaddyOh70 - you seem to have forgot that your supreme chia commander is now a Borg commander. And, I advise you to abandon this going into the sun thing. We Borg would just "suck up" all that solar energy and become even more powerful while you measly chia heads would be pork rinds & crispy critters. 

Secondly, I have a question to ImFree - How did Bubba get that Harley up on that high dive? (to quote Ray Stevens)


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 24, 2008)

moore2me said:


> DaddyOh70 - you seem to have forgot that your supreme chia commander is now a Borg commander. And, I advise you to abandon this going into the sun thing. We Borg would just "suck up" all that solar energy and become even more powerful while you measly chia heads would be pork rinds & crispy critters.
> 
> Secondly, I have a question to ImFree - How did Bubba get that Harley up on that high dive? (to quote Ray Stevens)



Our "supreme" commander as you call him, forgot where he came from. He is dead to me, DEAD. Chias thrive on sunlight by the way. We haven't even begun to unleash the power of the CHIA. 




There is a reason we are called Super Food. Eating seeds from our own kind is comparable to the human stem cell. Our regenerative properties will be immeasurable. This should be a war to end all wars.


----------



## imfree (Feb 24, 2008)

moore2me said:


> DaddyOh70 - you seem to have forgot that your supreme chia commander is now a Borg commander. And, I advise you to abandon this going into the sun thing. We Borg would just "suck up" all that solar energy and become even more powerful while you measly chia heads would be pork rinds & crispy critters.
> 
> Secondly, I have a question to ImFree - How did Bubba get that Harley up on that high dive? (to quote Ray Stevens)



First, DaddyOh70, don't pay any attention to that
two-faced meercat. We, the ChiaHeads, are going
to totally WASTE that Borg Collective. I know 
what it's made of and I have the tools to take it, 
apart.

Second, Moore2Me, and I know because I've done
a few myself, If a drunk does something physically
impossible, and they do ALL the time, don't expect 
him to be coherent, or able to speak, and tell you 
how it was done.


----------



## imfree (Feb 24, 2008)

Music News: This just in.......2/24/2008, ChiaVox
Records announces the long-awaited CDD
re-release of Chiavie Nicks' "ChiaDonna"! The
new Chia Digital Disc format is an mp3 compatible 
640kbs digital stream with embedded analog
reference signals to eliminate aliasing and ensure
phase-lock of left and right channel audio at all
audio frequencies. It is a mind-blowing sound 
with all the warmth of vinyl, bringing out every
subtlety of the music, yet it has a background of
total silence! This CDD must be heard to be
believed!


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 24, 2008)

I hear the two surviving Beatles are working on "Sergeant Chia's Lonely Heart's Club Band" and it should be ready in time for World Chia Day, which in England is June 2.


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 25, 2008)

Chi-ites, the Borg have been using its long-range sensors to conduct scans of your biological traits. It has become apparent that you are physiologically inadequate for assimilation. You will not be added to the hive...


...you will become a nutrient source for the Borg.


Resistance is futile.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 25, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I sure wouldn't turn down Captain Kirk either.... but I gotta say no... I just can't do the probes thing.... can't be borg-escised.... just can't do it....


So it's a no-go on go-go boots I take it...?


Although there is something to be said about the new generation skin tight uniforms... :wubu:



moore2me said:


> DaddyOh70 - you seem to have forgot that your supreme chia commander is now a Borg commander. And, I advise you to abandon this going into the sun thing. We Borg would just "suck up" all that solar energy and become even more powerful while you measly chia heads would be pork rinds & crispy critters.
> ...


Very wise observation M-2 Me!



daddyoh70 said:


> Our "supreme" commander as you call him, forgot where he came from. He is dead to me, DEAD. Chias thrive on sunlight by the way. We haven't even begun to unleash the power of the CHIA....


One snowstorm DaddyOh... that's all it will take. You Chia heads will shatter like dry cookies...



LalaCity said:


> Chi-ites, the Borg have been using its long-range sensors to conduct scans of your biological traits. It has become apparent that you are physiologically inadequate for assimilation. You will not be added to the hive...
> 
> 
> ...you will become a nutrient source for the Borg.
> ...


Exactly! With the cold weather we've been having lately... those Chias will be half frozen by the time we send them to the our nutrient storage facility. Perfect for long term storage!

Refrigeration is versatile!






Violet_Beauregard said:


> ...


We could fit you with the standard Borg equipment...




...and matching boots. Wide calfs are no problem whatsoever!


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 25, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Exactly! With the cold weather we've been having lately... those Chias will be half frozen by the time we send them to the our nutrient storage facility. Perfect for long term storage!
> 
> Refrigeration is versatile!



*Chia 237688-Q *represent a strain of Chia superior to our current food source. They will replace *Chia 237688-P* as our primary source of nutrients.

*Chia 237688-Q* will be automatically ready for processing into the liquid compound we require.


----------



## imfree (Feb 25, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Chi-ites, the Borg have been using its long-range sensors to conduct scans of your biological traits. It has become apparent that you are physiologically inadequate for assimilation. You will not be added to the hive...
> 
> 
> ...you will become a nutrient source for the Borg.
> ...



Resistance, Hell!!!, I'm hungry, and I've got the 
cookbook! I think this 440 lb ChiaHead's going 
to have some Borg stew for dinner!


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 25, 2008)

imfree said:


> Resistance, Hell!!!, I'm hungry, and I've got the
> cookbook! I think this 440 lb ChiaHead's going
> to have some Borg stew for dinner!


Size is irrelevent 1M-Free... I'm very tough. If I were used as a source of nutrients very strong teeth would be required. Lets see those chompers...

...and at 440 lbs, you will make for excellent ballast when projecting our cube space craft off the gravitational field of suns. Although the chia would most certainly get scorched off of you.



LalaCity said:


> *Chia 237688-Q *represent a strain of Chia superior to our current food source. They will replace *Chia 237688-P* as our primary source of nutrients.
> 
> *Chia 237688-Q* will be automatically ready for processing into the liquid compound we require.



First and for most... I congratulate you for your ascension to high Borg Queen. I will serve you well. What are your orders in regards to this 1M individual?


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 25, 2008)

imfree said:


> Resistance, Hell!!!, I'm hungry, and I've got the
> cookbook! I think this 440 lb ChiaHead's going
> to have some Borg stew for dinner!



Size is irrelevant, Chia 237688-Q. You are an unfit species for assimilation due to the fact that you have a rapidly mutating DNA sequence. The probes would be rendered unstable in your system and the implant would malfunction.

You are spontaneously converting to a form of Chia superfood which the Borg intend to cultivate as its primary source of nutrition.


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 25, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> What are your orders in regards to this 1M individual?



Its new designation is Chia 237688-Q, collectively. We do not recognize it as individuals but as a strain of high-nutrient-yield vegetable matter.

STN of FA sub-hive1, your task regarding this species is as follows: you will begin the process of acquiring its biomass within 48 hours. You will accomplish this by invading its world and employing a tachyon field disruptor which will destabilize its molecular structure and prepare it for processing on the Borg ships. You will beam its biomass onto Borg vessel M3-890036749210863197473011--G-_alpha _where its conversion to liquid nutrient compound will be completed.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh no... I'd love the go-go boots AND the tight uniform.... I just want to look like one of those Star Trek ladies... I gotta pass on the face probes and stuff.... they're a bit much... 




fa_man_stan said:


> So it's a no-go on go-go boots I take it...?
> 
> Although there is something to be said about the new generation skin tight uniforms... :wubu:
> 
> ...


----------



## moore2me (Feb 25, 2008)

imfree said:


> Resistance, Hell!!!, I'm hungry, and I've got the
> cookbook! I think this 440 lb ChiaHead's going
> to have some Borg stew for dinner!



Now you've gone too far. You have desecrated the image of our leader and threatened him with bodily harm. You are in a heap of trouble boy. I setting up a fund for Borg to contribute to a bounty on your hide. I am making the first contribution of 100 green trash cans and a bucket. If other Borg want to donate to the *IMFree Dead or Alive Bounty Fund *they can contact M2M.

Only our Supreme Commander Stan can remove this curse on you Free. You must beg Stan's forgiveness.


----------



## imfree (Feb 25, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Size is irrelevant, Chia 237688-Q. You are an unfit species for assimilation due to the fact that you have a rapidly mutating DNA sequence. The probes would be rendered unstable in your system and the implant would malfunction.
> 
> You are spontaneously converting to a form of Chia superfood which the Borg intend to cultivate as its primary source of nutrition.



Your bluff has been called!!! I can't believe a simple 
Tennessee guy like me could have done it with
ChiaLogic! Borgs can't eat Chia because Borgs can't
eat at all! Don't go for intravenously infused 
superfood, either! Chia, while healthy for the now
extinct human race, is not of sufficient caloric 
density to power a telepathic being's brain!!!
Wanna' try again, or do you sing "Gimmie Three
Steps" and run out the door?!!
either!


----------



## moore2me (Feb 25, 2008)

When I called for a bounty on your hide and asked for buckets, many of the creatures of earth are extremely attached to their buckets. (See pictures) We have the capability to use our advanced mental powers to implant the idea that their buckets have been taken by IMFree and the Chia Heads. The earth creatures will then do our dirty work for us. You cannot run and you cannot hide. I personally (being a meerkat and an expert digger) will tunnel into your measly tortress and allow the others inside. 

View attachment funny-pictures-shark-bucket.jpg


View attachment mahassociates.jpg


View attachment funny-pictures-bucket-walrus-beats-human1.jpg


----------



## imfree (Feb 25, 2008)

moore2me said:


> When I called for a bounty on your hide and asked for buckets, many of the creatures of earth are extremely attached to their buckets. (See pictures) We have the capability to use our advanced mental powers to implant the idea that their buckets have been taken by IMFree and the Chia Heads. The earth creatures will then do our dirty work for us. You cannot run and you cannot hide. I personally (being a meerkat and an expert digger) will tunnel into your measly tortress and allow the others inside.



That's utterly ridiculous, Moore2Me! Being an EarthRadio 
geek, I've been monitoring the ionosphere-downconverted
VLF from HAARP, and find it to be at a level of 10w/cm2,
in your tunnels, powerful enough to COOK a meercat's a** 
in about 30 seconds, 40 seconds for well-done!
Nest attack, please, I'm getting bored!


----------



## moore2me (Feb 25, 2008)

imfree said:


> That's utterly ridiculous, Moore2Me! Being an EarthRadio
> geek, I've been monitoring the ionosphere-downconverted
> VLF from HAARP, and find it to be at a level of 10w/cm2,
> in your tunnels, powerful enough to COOK a meercat's a**
> ...



Ah, childish earthling - you forget we Borg are no longer mere humans or animals. We are now humanoids and animal/borg melds. I will soak up your puny ten watts per square centimeter and it will be now more than a tasty treat for my system. 30 seconds, 40 seconds, or infinity - it does not matter.


----------



## imfree (Feb 25, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Ah, childish earthling - you forget we Borg are no longer mere humans or animals. We are now humanoids and animal/borg melds. I will soak up your puny ten watts per square centimeter and it will be now more than a tasty treat for my system. 30 seconds, 40 seconds, or infinity - it does not matter.



Now you've REALLY got me mad, Moore2Me, so I'm
pulling out one of my "high cards"! Since you Borgs
are humanoids, and no doubt, lead is illegal in your
culture, I'm declaring tin-whiskers on you all, and
now none of you even know your a**es from 
holes in the ground! You're, as of now plagued
with widespread tin-whisker shorts! Take THAT!!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 25, 2008)

imfree said:


> LalaCity said:
> 
> 
> > Size is irrelevant, Chia 237688-Q. You are an unfit species for assimilation due to the fact that you have a rapidly mutating DNA sequence. The probes would be rendered unstable in your system and the implant would malfunction.
> ...




Your terminology is inaccurate 1M-Free, and thus your logic is flawed. Our Queen was in fact correct. Borgs don't "eat" per se, but nutrient is required. Our "food" is... in the case of chias, "soylent green" in quality, a form of nutrient for our biological component.

You have made six errors 1M-Free...

1) You made an incorrect statement
2) You failed to recognize this error
3) You failed to correct this error
4) You have shown disrespect towards our queen
5) You failed to recognize this error
6) You failed to correct this error


We have no further use for 1M-Free. He will now be added to our nutrient supply.

With the permission of Her Majesty Borg, if these chias prove to be unfit for nutrient processing, I request they be jettisoned out into space.


----------



## moore2me (Feb 25, 2008)

But, but, boss . . . . (M2M whimpers, wringes her paws, and kowtows to Stan) . . . . .I so wanted to pick the flesh from the rebel's bones.


----------



## imfree (Feb 25, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Your terminology is inaccurate 1M-Free, and thus your logic is flawed. Our Queen was in fact correct. Borgs don't "eat" per se, but nutrient is required. Our "food" is... in the case of chias, "soylent green" in quality, a form of nutrient for our biological component.
> 
> You have made six errors 1M-Free...
> 
> ...



This is a war game without rules-there ARE no correct 
statements!

Look at the box more carefully before you get too eager 
to sink your cyber-chompers into that Soylent Green!


----------



## imfree (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh yeah, Borgs, we The United ChiaRepublic,
have a national anthem!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JKW2lyS1KI


----------



## imfree (Feb 25, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Now you've gone too far. You have desecrated the image of our leader and threatened him with bodily harm. You are in a heap of trouble boy. I setting up a fund for Borg to contribute to a bounty on your hide. I am making the first contribution of 100 green trash cans and a bucket. If other Borg want to donate to the *IMFree Dead or Alive Bounty Fund *they can contact M2M.
> 
> Only our Supreme Commander Stan can remove this curse on you Free. You must beg Stan's forgiveness.



Forgiveness, HELL, I won't back down!!! I'm going to 
transmit EVERY LAST BORG out of this galaxy!!! I
AM the Borg Warner!!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 25, 2008)

imfree said:


> Forgiveness, HELL, I won't back down!!! I'm going to
> transmit EVERY LAST BORG out of this galaxy!!! I
> AM the Borg Warner!!!


Looks like you are kicking things "into overdrive"... trying to "stick shift" it to the Borg... 




moore2me said:


> But, but, boss . . . . (M2M whimpers, wringes her paws, and kowtows to Stan) . . . . .I so wanted to pick the flesh from the rebel's bones.


How about 1M-Free floating frozen in space and you shattering him with a slingshot...?


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 25, 2008)

imfree said:


> Forgiveness, HELL, I won't back down!!! I'm going to
> transmit EVERY LAST BORG out of this galaxy!!! I
> AM the Borg Warner!!!



You won't be able to do it with just a Borg Warmer, imfree. It'll take more than that.

What about going Chiaborg like me? Like I said, great babes, videos and good eats.


----------



## imfree (Feb 25, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> You won't be able to do it with just a Borg Warmer, imfree. It'll take more than that.
> 
> What about going Chiaborg like me? Like I said, great babes, videos and good eats.



The "fringies" sound nice, SantaClear, But there ARE
NO ChiaBorgs. You are FORMALLY charged with
treason against The United ChiaRepublic. The next
Chia to get a clear shot at the Borg Collective's
main reactor will seal your fate and no execution
will be needed. You can blow that Damned thing,
fly out in a hurry, and be a hero, or you can let
the next Chia with a clear shot do it and be a
DEAD war criminal. Have I made myself clear?
Get that Borg gear off your head, too, that s**t
looks creepy!


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 25, 2008)

imfree said:


> Have I made myself clear?
> Get that Borg gear off your head, too, that s**t
> looks creepy!



Well, I'm at least waiting till after the women's belly-off on Thursday.


----------



## imfree (Feb 25, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Well, I'm at least waiting till after the women's belly-off on Thursday.



Well, SantaClear, I can't blame you for that one.
I'm somewhat of a belly/thighs/breast/a** man,
myself, and that one's almost tempting me to
join the ranks of the Borg Collective, ALMOST!!!


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 25, 2008)

imfree said:


> Well, SantaClear, I can't blame you for that one.
> I'm somewhat of a belly/thighs/breast/a** man,
> myself, and that one's almost tempting me to
> join the ranks of the Borg Collective, ALMOST!!!



Free all-night buffet too. 

(Man, these Buffalo wings are _excellent!_)


----------



## imfree (Feb 25, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Free all-night buffet too.
> 
> (Man, these Buffalo wings are _excellent!_)



Naaaah, SantaClear, that's alright. I use an oxygen tank
on a cart and buffets are a real pain-in-the a**, these
days. Give me a restaurant with table service!


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 26, 2008)

imfree said:


> This is a war game without rules-there ARE no correct
> statements!
> 
> Look at the box more carefully before you get too eager
> to sink your cyber-chompers into that Soylent Green!










BTW... your drawings are getting much better 1M-Free!


----------



## moore2me (Feb 26, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


>



It's Fido. I was wondering where he got off to. I've been looking for him everywhere. He came up missing last Halloween and I figured he ran of to join the circus or something. He is such a good little locust. His wife and kids have really missed him too (all 200 million of them). They are just about ready to swarm again. Can you give me some coordinates to the Chia Bat Cave?


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 26, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> One snowstorm DaddyOh... that's all it will take. You Chia heads will shatter like dry cookies...
> 
> 
> Exactly! With the cold weather we've been having lately... those Chias will be half frozen by the time we send them to the our nutrient storage facility. Perfect for long term storage!
> ...



Give it time StanBorg, give it time. Who do you think is really responsible for.









GLOBAL WARMING!!!!!


And, hey Boss, sorry I haven't been around much lately, but I've been in the Chia Lab throwing a few things together. Just let me know how many you need. 








Oh yea!!!! Chia Borgs


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 26, 2008)

moore2borg said:


> Can you give me some coordinates to the Chia Bat Cave?



He ya go. Send em on over.

64° 31' 48.07" S/ 137° 51' 38.46" E 
It's a lovely place. Send them all if you can


----------



## moore2me (Feb 26, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> He ya go. Send em on over.
> 
> 64° 31' 48.07" S/ 137° 51' 38.46" E
> It's a lovely place. Send them all if you can



Me no trust Chia Head who wanted to rocket everyone into the sun. I need coordinates from Stan himself.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 26, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Me no trust Chia Head who wanted to rocket everyone into the sun. I need coordinates from Stan himself.



Since most of "the collective" are former Chias. The commander and I had to move the cave to the above coordinates. I assure you this is nowhere near the sun.


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 26, 2008)

All of this bickering is irrelevant. In less than twenty-four hours Borg ships will arrive on the Chia home world and species 237688-Q will be converted to food. Resistance is futile. You will be digested.


----------



## imfree (Feb 26, 2008)

moore2me said:


> It's Fido. I was wondering where he got off to. I've been looking for him everywhere. He came up missing last Halloween and I figured he ran of to join the circus or something. He is such a good little locust. His wife and kids have really missed him too (all 200 million of them). They are just about ready to swarm again. Can you give me some coordinates to the Chia Bat Cave?



Sorry about "Fido", Moore2Me!

Chia Food
(same music as Sgt. Barry 
Sadler's "Ballad Of The
Green Beret")

Toasted locusts from the sky,
brave insects who'll burn and die,
once they flew with attitude,
now they're only Chia food!

Put locust wings between my roots,
let them feed my newest shoots!
Chias win at any cost,
look how many tried and lost!!!


----------



## moore2me (Feb 26, 2008)

Dear ImFree, I hope you are not getting too hot. Your picture looks like you're into a solar flareup. Those things can really be wicked. And for God's sake, watch out for your oxygen tank - you know it will . . . . explode!!!! 

View attachment 92200.jpg


----------



## imfree (Feb 26, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Dear ImFree, I hope you are not getting too hot. Your picture looks like you're into a solar flareup. Those things can really be wicked. And for God's sake, watch out for your oxygen tank - you know it will . . . . explode!!!!



WOW!!!, Thanks, Moore2Me!!!, I NEVER thought
of that!!! I can put those 24 E-2 oxy-tanks to
good use against the Borg Collective! Oxygen
can be used to corrode Borg metal OR to enrich
my propane torch flame to super heat to cut
that Borg Collective into small pieces. I'm just
craving a nice solar flare that causes a Kp
(solar wind dynamic pressure) of over 10 so I
can hear some of those VLF whistlers on my 
EarthRadio!


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 26, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> All of this bickering is irrelevant. In less than twenty-four hours Borg ships will arrive on the Chia home world and species 237688-Q will be converted to food. Resistance is futile. You will be digested.








Queen of Borg, we have found these specimens unfit for our nutrient dispenser, their texture is too course.






















imfree said:


> Toasted locusts from the sky,
> brave insects who'll burn and die,
> once they flew with attitude,
> now they're only Chia food!
> ...



Destroying Chias is a breeze,
Out in space they will freeze,
We will now cease idle chatter,
It is time that they shatter.







You have made further errors 1M-Free...

7) That was not a locust
8) You failed to recognize your error
9) You failed to correct your error
10) You dared to challenge S-1 of Borg










































 Grasshopper!

















































M2-Me, prepare your slingshot...

End transmission.


----------



## imfree (Feb 26, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Queen of Borg, we have found these specimens unfit for our nutrient dispenser, their texture is too course.
> 
> Destroying Chias is a breeze,
> 
> ...



Beginning of transformer!!! Come over here and
see what the Borg Collective's destruction will
look like! While you Borgs were gloating over
Daddyoh70 and my images that you 
photographically added to a shot of your
Borg Collective, I went outside, connected the
ground cable, and got the HIGH VOLTAGE probe
ready. Your destruction will look much like this
You Tube video!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJ1kAXU261I

***added You Tube still shot for Moore2Me.


----------



## moore2me (Feb 26, 2008)

ImFree - isn't that a really large red, rectal thermometer outside our spaceship? I hope you don't get skewered on it as you & Daddy Oh get jettisoned. Counting down, 10,9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1 open bay doors, release the contaminanted ballast into the space vaccuum.

Done.


Now, I'm hungry. What's for supper? How about some tasty giant centipedes and grub worms? I think there's some snacking in the left over Chia weeds. Taking out the garbage always works up my appetite.


----------



## imfree (Feb 26, 2008)

moore2me said:


> ImFree - isn't that a really large red, rectal thermometer outside our spaceship? I hope you don't get skewered on it as you & Daddy Oh get jettisoned. Counting down, 10,9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1 open bay doors, release the contaminanted ballast into the space vaccuum.
> 
> Done.
> 
> ...



Better look again, that red probe has HV anti-flashover 
rings at the bottom and no one in his right mind would
take 4000 volts up the a**!!! I, the Chialustrious
Potentate of the United Chia Republic. imfree, have had
enough!!! I've been an electronic repair tech for 27
years and I've seen plenty stuff just like this Borg 
Collective and now it's time to take it....................
............................................................


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 27, 2008)

OK, production has begun. All the latest technology wrapped up in one awesome machine. Space age polymers, rocket technology, weapons and the ability to change appearance and the most advanced groin protection available. Nothing can stop us now. Here they are, right off the assembly line







and here they are in action. Behold the awesomeness.Shape Shifting ChiaBorgs


----------



## imfree (Feb 29, 2008)

..........I've seen plenty of stuff like this Borg Collective 
and now I'm going to take it apart! I was certain that the 
Borg Collective Death Ship was nothing more than than 
some cheap computer motherboards, assembled 
component-side in, photographically connected to form a 
cube. My tool box is pretty heavy and it takes a good bit 
of work to get the tools out and warm up the Weller 
Soldering Iron, so I decided to do some online research 
to see what this Borg Collective was really made of, 
before attempting to use the soldering iron to disassemble 
the Collective.

I was stunned at what I learned!!! My cultural ignorance 
is painfully obvious! While I thought the Borg Collective 
could have come from an obscure science-fiction novel,
I was profoundly amazed, but pleased, to find the Borg 
Collective to be a well-known enemy of Starfleet in the 
popular Star Trek movie series! All the Borg Collective's 
vulernabilities are well documented, giving me an 
unbelievable supply of ammunition to fire at you Borgs!!!
FIRE 1!!! I consume mass quantities of food and 
control my blood sugar, I have a powerful immune 
system, and therefore, I'm immune to nanoprobes and 
the damned things just cause me to gain weight!!!
FIRE 2!!! I've just discharged a 1.5 GigaJoule, 
150KV capacitor bank into a 3 turn, 50 mile diameter coil 
made of 5" power line on towers, . The lines vaporized in 
a plazma blast explosion that registered Richter 5 at 1000
miles away and the resulting EMP shock wave unlinked all 
Borg drones from the Queen!
FIRE 3!!! A CiaVirus that overwhelms computer 
resources by forcing processors to attempt operation in 
analog, while quickly and digitally replicating and 
transmitting itself to other computers in the BorgNet has 
been transmitted to the Borg Collective Main Computer by 
VLF radio and the Borgs never even saw it coming!!!
FIRE 4!!! ChiaSeeds, when mixed with water, form a 
gelatinous fluid with the same color and viscosity as #1 
BorgLube grease. Guess what! The last 30 drums of 
BorgLube you used are now drying up inside the BorgDrones 
and the ensuing drone lock-ups are about to begin!!!
FIRE 5!!! Since Borg2Me is such a scientific kinda' gal, 
The Borg Collective Computer Firewall let that bogus "Find 
Exact Value Of Pi" command that I sent through her link, 
with "Emergency Priority", begin immediate execution. The 
command began execution 5 minutes ago and the hot-
processor odor is already permeating the Borg Collective Ship!
FIRE 6!!! I've injected your queen with ChiaVirus and 
even SHE is beginning to disassimilate!
FIRE 7!!! BOOOOOOM!!!! The Borg Collective Main 
Computer's main processor just exploded!!!
FIRE 8!!! The computer explosion was HUGE and now 
I see space through that big hole in The Borg Collective Ship!!!
FIRE 9!!! The Borg Collective Ship has a self-destruct 
system and the corrupted Borg Collective Main Computer 
enabled the self-destruct button just before the main processor
blew the hole in the side of the ship.
FIRE 10!!! Go ahead, FIRE!!!, press that self destruct 
button and clean your mess up!!!


----------



## imfree (Feb 29, 2008)

If there ARE ANY, come on in. Borgs, stay OUT of the
Chia side. Some ParrotHeads have joined our party
and they'll kick your a**es out if you come here!


----------



## moore2me (Feb 29, 2008)

ImFree,
Sorry to burst your bubble big guy, but you caught me during my nocturnal down time and I had my headset turned off. I can't sleep well with all that humming in just one ear. Anyway, I got up this morning and after a hearty breakfast of two giant scorpions and a handful of army ants, I saw where you had tried to send me a message, but my server failed to deliver it. 

I was reading your posts from yesterday and I must advise you that your writing patterns are starting to resemble those of Ted Kaczynski (AKA the Unabomber). I detect certain psychotic ramblings just as poor old Ted did when he wrote book after book in his Manifesto. You might want to re-examine your programming, perhaps a fatal flaw exists. Perhaps you caught a virus from DaddyOh.


----------



## imfree (Feb 29, 2008)

moore2me said:


> ImFree,
> Sorry to burst your bubble big guy, but you caught me during my nocturnal down time and I had my headset turned off. I can't sleep well with all that humming in just one ear. Anyway, I got up this morning and after a hearty breakfast of two giant scorpions and a handful of army ants, I saw where you had tried to send me a message, but my server failed to deliver it.
> 
> I was reading your posts from yesterday and I must advise you that your writing patterns are starting to resemble those of Ted Kaczynski (AKA the Unabomber). I detect certain psychotic ramblings just as poor old Ted did when he wrote book after book in his Manifesto. You might want to re-examine your programming, perhaps a fatal flaw exists. Perhaps you caught a virus from DaddyOh.



Nice try, Borg2Me! The Borg Prime Directive is to
"have no mercy", therefore lying is to be expected
from Borgs. Your bluff does not move me! My 
suggestion is that you collect any other Borg 
survivors there may be and take them to the
Borg Brig when you go. "You fought all the way,
Johnny Borg, Johnny Borg, you fought all the
way, Johnny Borg! When ChiaEd heard the news
about your fall, folks thought he'd call a great
vic'try ball..."* I did call a great victory ball in the
ChiaSanctuary and I'm going in to celebrate and
meet some of the new ParrotHeads who joined 
us. I'm going into the ChiaSanctuary to party
and rest a few days. I'll begin cleanup of all 
this space junk when I come back out.

*Johnny Horton-"Johnny Reb"


----------



## Risible (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm in the Chia side! I'm in the Chia side! And you can't catch me!

Hey, where's the salad dressing, 'cause I'm seein' nothin' but rabbit food over here!


----------



## imfree (Feb 29, 2008)

Risible said:


> I'm in the Chia side! I'm in the Chia side! And you can't catch me!
> 
> Hey, where's the salad dressing, 'cause I'm seein' nothin' but rabbit food over here!



SECURITY!!!, You two officers, get some of those 
Parrot heads and escort this Borg to the Borg
Brig!!! You HAD to mention salad, Risable, wow
a nice cool salad with Ranch dressing sounds 
pretty good!


----------



## moore2me (Feb 29, 2008)

I am not programmed presently to lie. However, there is a problem in our language barrier with you Earthling/Chia Heads. In you limited terminology, I can best compare it to a NASA engineer (rocket scientist) trying to communicate with a cephalopod (octopus). 

Cephalopods are intelligent when you compare them to goldfish or sea urchins, but really cannot understand quantum physics or string theory. And the NASA scientist probably has no wish to squeeze his body through a hole with a 6" radius. When I try to explain our advanced Borg civilization to you inferior beings, you could very well make the silly conclusion about me lying. Just as a human's dog thinks the garbage man is trying to steal his master's property - Or a house cat thinks its human servant would love to have a dead mouse as a love offerring. You Chia Heads being inferior species and faulty information processing units could never fully understand our communications.


----------



## imfree (Feb 29, 2008)

moore2me said:


> I am not programmed presently to lie. However, there is a problem in our language barrier with you Earthling/Chia Heads. In you limited terminology, I can best compare it to a NASA engineer (rocket scientist) trying to communicate with a cephalopod (octopus).
> 
> Cephalopods are intelligent when you compare them to goldfish or sea urchins, but really cannot understand quantum physics or string theory. And the NASA scientist probably has no wish to squeeze his body through a hole with a 6" radius. When I try to explain our advanced Borg civilization to you inferior beings, you could very well make the silly conclusion about me lying. Just as a human's dog thinks the garbage man is trying to steal his master's property - Or a house cat thinks its human servant would love to have a dead mouse as a love offerring. You Chia Heads being inferior species and faulty information processing units could never fully understand our communications.



That was great writing, Moore2Me! Sadly, I can't rep you yet.
Somebody PLEASE get her for me!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 1, 2008)

moore4me said:


> ImFree,
> Perhaps you caught a virus from DaddyOh.



Oh, I see how it is now. High school level insults huh? Well us Chia's are much, much more2mature than than. We won't drop to that level




Borgs smell like doody!!! <<<<




moore2mcpoopypants!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## imfree (Mar 1, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Oh, I see how it is now. High school level insults huh? Well us Chia's are much, much more2mature than than. We won't drop to that level
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DaddyOh70!!!, HURRY UP, get in here!!! Borg2Me is
just a high-ranking Borg Drone, in disconnect denial,
floating among the space-junk and fallout. You need
to come in from that radiation and party with us! Use
the door on the left. She'll eventually find her way 
into that door on the right!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 1, 2008)

imfree said:


> DaddyOh70!!!, HURRY UP, get in here!!! Borg2Me is
> just a high-ranking Borg Drone, in disconnect denial,
> floating among the space-junk and fallout. You need
> to come in from that radiation and party with us! Use
> ...



Let the party begin!!!!


----------



## moore2me (Mar 1, 2008)

We Borg have not used doors in several thousand of your earth millenniums. We are using a form of transportation that involves teleporting similar to what your famous Soothsayer and Philosopher Rodenberry demonstrated on the TV show Star Trek. Altho doors are completely useless to our society, several of our high commanders and admirals collect the trinkets as a hobby, just as some of your earth people collect stamps or boyfriends.

My direct supervisor, Stan has a marvelous antique earth door collection. The jewel of his group are the Gates of Paradise done by Ghiberti in 1425. The Gates were formerly located in the earth city of Florence and are gilt gold over bronze. Stan cleverly replaced the originals- you guys have copies. I have included pictures to lord our cunning deception over you losing your priceless artifacts.

We have other famous earth doors including the steel doors of the bank vault at Fort Knox, the bedroom door of Pamela Anderson, and the Doors of Jim Morrison. We fancy the two matched sets of doors to your Chia retreat and will have them added to our collection - like it or not. 

View attachment ghiberti2.jpg


View attachment ghiberti8.jpg


View attachment ghiberti5.jpg


----------



## imfree (Mar 1, 2008)

moore2me said:


> We Borg have not used doors in several thousand of your earth millenniums. We are using a form of transportation that involves teleporting similar to what your famous Soothsayer and Philosopher Rodenberry demonstrated on the TV show Star Trek. Altho doors are completely useless to our society, several of our high commanders and admirals collect the trinkets as a hobby, just as some of your earth people collect stamps or boyfriends.
> 
> My direct supervisor, Stan has a marvelous antique earth door collection. The jewel of his group are the Gates of Paradise done by Ghiberti in 1425. The Gates were formerly located in the earth city of Florence and are gilt gold over bronze. Stan cleverly replaced the originals- you guys have copies. I have included pictures to lord our cunning deception over you losing your priceless artifacts.
> 
> We have other famous earth doors including the steel doors of the bank vault at Fort Knox, the bedroom door of Pamela Anderson, and the Doors of Jim Morrison. We fancy the two matched sets of doors to your Chia retreat and will have them added to our collection - like it or not.



Hahaha!!!, that was funny, The Doors of Jim 
Morrison are FREE. I downloaded a really 
nice 320kbs of the full-length "Riders On The
Storm" a few months ago, for free.


----------



## moore2me (Mar 1, 2008)

Again, foolish earthling - you have a copy - we have the originals. It is like the difference between real diamonds like The Star of India and ones of cubic zirconium.


----------



## imfree (Mar 1, 2008)

Bye, Borg2Me! All this talk about doors has
me longing for the rest and recreation 
waiting for me behind the ChiaRefuge
door on the left. Enough is enough!!!
I'm taking 3 days off from this thread, so
you and DaddyOh70 can fight it out. Bye!


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 1, 2008)

As your Terran philosopher _Wordsworth-__137G_ put it, "If the doors of perception were cleansed every thing would appear to man as it is, infinite. For man has closed himself up, till he sees all things thru' narrow chinks of his cavern."

That, species 237688-Q, is the Borg directive which dictates that insular races like yours must be liberated and added to the Collective...in your case, as food...

Though you infected me with a strain of your rapidly mutating Chia virus which destabilized my nanoprobes, I am regenerating and re-directing the Collective to reduce you to a nutrient source.

This battle is far from over, species 237688-Q...we shall soon prevail and you will be converted to food.

Do not rest on the laurels of your short-term victory -- once the Queen has regenerated you will be vanquished...


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 5, 2008)

The Queen is regenerating in her cybernetic alcove in Unimatrix 1, 1M-Free...enjoy your last hours of freedom...


----------



## imfree (Mar 5, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> The Queen is regenerating in her cybernetic alcove in Unimatrix 1, 1M-Free...enjoy your last hours of freedom...



Chia's are closed for at least a few more days. 
If you start any any further conflict you'll
just be p**sing in the wind. I do hope you've
taken care of that nasty case of strep-throat
you got, and hopefully don't get it again. Be
well first, fight Chia's later.


----------



## imfree (Mar 6, 2008)

I just got this DVD today and it looks
like a really exiting movie!


----------



## moore2me (Mar 7, 2008)

Son, is there nothing sacred to you? There are some things you just shouldn't monkey with. If you must chiatize, please use things that would be *perked up with a touch of the green*. Some things are masterpieces as they are and are *defiled* by modifications.

- George Hamilton's smile, face, and hair.
- Farrah Fawcett's famous pinup picture.
- Anything on Halle Berry.
- The young Paul Newman's face.
- The young Elizabeth Taylor's face.
- Anything on Brad Pitt.
- Terrance Howard's face.


----------



## imfree (Mar 7, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Son, is there nothing sacred to you? There are some things you just shouldn't monkey with. If you must chiatize, please use things that would be *perked up with a touch of the green*. Some things are masterpieces as they are and are *defiled* by modifications.
> 
> - George Hamilton's smile, face, and hair.
> - Farrah Fawcett's famous pinup picture.
> ...



Aaye there!, Moore2Me!!! I'm not totally sure
if you meant the list to be ChiaTizable or
sacred. One major requirement for ChiaTization
is that the suject proper noun must be reasonably
modifiable to ChiaForm. I will gladly accept good,
ChiaTizable proper noun subjects anyone suggests.
Your MySpace ID is my favorite Irish blessing. I
hope you are well and being blessed. Funny
thing, I see your meercat is in ChiaGreen headwear!


----------



## moore2me (Mar 7, 2008)

ImFree, My lovely chapeau has nothing to do with your unearthly vegetable matter. My hat is a traditional Irish derby with a Irish clover in the hatband. I am wearing it in honor of the upcoming St. Patrick's Day holiday. My father's family immigrated to this country during the Irish potato famine and eventually settled in the Irish community in St. Louis, MO. 

If you're going to make fun of my hat, I may have to thrash you with my shelalegh. Don't make me lose my temper, you know our reputation.


----------



## imfree (Mar 7, 2008)

moore2me said:


> ImFree, My lovely chapeau has nothing to do with your unearthly vegetable matter. My hat is a traditional Irish derby with a Irish clover in the hatband. I am wearing it in honor of the upcoming St. Patrick's Day holiday. My father's family immigrated to this country during the Irish potato famine and eventually settled in the Irish community in St. Louis, MO.
> 
> If you're going to make fun of my hat, I may have to thrash you with my shelalegh. Don't make me lose my temper, you know our reputation.




.......Speaking of tempers, Moore2Me, I hope you 
don't get too angry about my next picture post,
since Mr. Campbell is from Delight, Arkansas!


----------



## imfree (Mar 8, 2008)

I've always enjoyed Glenn Campbell's "WitChiata
Lineman" It's true that High Voltage is just like
a woman, just as wonderful, just as dangerous.
It is so dangerous to think of one while in the
presence of the other! The song is sweet, 
dreamy, and beautiful, but I've always 
wondered, why is that lineman still on the line?


----------



## moore2me (Mar 8, 2008)

I think at the time, the lineman and his girlfriend were tooting coke. It was hard to get off that line. Monkey on the back thing.


----------



## imfree (Mar 8, 2008)

moore2me said:


> I think at the time, the lineman and his girlfriend were tooting coke. It was hard to get off that line. Monkey on the back thing.



Well, Moore2Me, THAT puts a whole new
light on the subject! Coke certainly
explains the noises heard on the line
and why he couldn't get off the 
(coke)line! Now I see.


----------



## imfree (Mar 11, 2008)

C'mon ChiaGuys, the Borgs are gone and the
lawn chairs are out!!! C'mon out and enjoy
some fresh air with me!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 12, 2008)

imfree said:


> C'mon ChiaGuys, the Borgs are gone and the
> lawn chairs are out!!! C'mon out and enjoy
> some fresh air with me!




We the Borg NEVER leave.....


----------



## imfree (Mar 12, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> We the Borg NEVER leave.....



Oooooooh, nooooooooo!!!, hurry Guy's, get
back in the ChiaSanctuary. Sorry, Guys, I
really thought the Borgs were all gone.


----------



## moore2me (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh please do sit outside under the sun and soak up the UVA and UVB! I prefer my chia munchies to be sun dried to a golden crunch. Eight hours during the middle of March in your latitude should do just fine.


----------



## imfree (Mar 12, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Oh please do sit outside under the sun and soak up the UVA and UVB! I prefer my chia munchies to be sun dried to a golden crunch. Eight hours during the middle of March in your latitude should do just fine.



Sorry, not this time, Borg2Me, we saw 
GEFBorg off in the distance, scurried 
ourselves back into the ChiaSanctuary, 
and slammed that 6" thick wooden door 
closed just before she got us!!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 13, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> As your Terran philosopher _Wordsworth-__137G_ put it, "If the doors of perception were cleansed every thing would appear to man as it is, infinite. For man has closed himself up, till he sees all things thru' narrow chinks of his cavern."
> 
> That, species 237688-Q, is the Borg directive which dictates that *insular* races like yours must be liberated and added to the Collective...in your case, as food...
> ...


Insular and insolent...



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> We the Borg NEVER leave.....


Let them enjoy, relax and bask in...






complacency.


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 13, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Oh please do sit outside under the sun and soak up the UVA and UVB! I prefer my chia munchies to be sun dried to a golden crunch. Eight hours during the middle of March in your latitude should do just fine.


..........


----------



## imfree (Mar 19, 2008)

"Some things just can't be explained", are the whispered 
last words of ChiaTalk's "SupernaChial".


----------



## moore2me (Mar 19, 2008)

I hope you guys have life preserves in the TVA area. Here in the Hills of Ark some cities got twelve inches of rain over the past three days. I am considering working on a houseboat/arc to hold the Moore clan and other needy souls in the area that require temporary asylum. I think all the rain temporary shorted out my Borg circuitry. One thing for sure tho, this summer we should have a healthy crop of sketters, cottonmouths, and turtles.


----------



## imfree (Mar 19, 2008)

moore2me said:


> I hope you guys have life preserves in the TVA area. Here in the Hills of Ark some cities got twelve inches of rain over the past three days. I am considering working on a houseboat/arc to hold the Moore clan and other needy souls in the area that require temporary asylum. I think all the rain temporary shorted out my Borg circuitry. One thing for sure tho, this summer we should have a healthy crop of sketters, cottonmouths, and turtles.



Well, Moore2Me, I hope things settle down to
where you won't need a houseboat or an ark!
We got a good bit of rain, here, in Tn., but
it was just enough to make all the Chia grow
out really bushy. Hey, Moore2Me, ya' know
now that your BorgCircuity has been shorted
out, you can fully deprogram it with by
simply bringing the polepieces of an operating
bulk-tape eraser within 1" of the implant. The
powerful 60hz VLF magnetic signal will de-
program that puppy in seconds flat!


----------



## moore2me (Mar 20, 2008)

imfree said:


> Hey, Moore2Me, ya' know
> now that your BorgCircuity has been shorted
> out, you can fully deprogram it with by
> simply bringing the polepieces of an operating
> ...



But Edgar, Bringing the poles together of a magnetic tape eraser would require me to perform my own brain surgery. Now I don't mind a little surface work, but working on the inside in the deep folds are not my cup of tea. Plus, my last lobotomy did not go so well. It took me years to relearn stuff I had been taught as a child in Ark - including rolling cigarettes, baiting and setting bear traps (you can't make too many mistakes doing this), distilling ethanol from a car radiator without committing sati, and picking wild mushrooms without getting deadly nightshades or toadstools (my tongue is still numb from that last one). So digging in the brain, specially since mine is rather small and I don't have a lot a room to work, has a poor prognosis. Better leave it alone & let the system reboot.


----------



## imfree (Mar 20, 2008)

moore2me said:


> But Edgar, Bringing the poles together of a magnetic tape eraser would require me to perform my own brain surgery. Now I don't mind a little surface work, but working on the inside in the deep folds are not my cup of tea. Plus, my last lobotomy did not go so well. It took me years to relearn stuff I had been taught as a child in Ark - including rolling cigarettes, baiting and setting bear traps (you can't make too many mistakes doing this), distilling ethanol from a car radiator without committing sati, and picking wild mushrooms without getting deadly nightshades or toadstools (my tongue is still numb from that last one). So digging in the brain, specially since mine is rather small and I don't have a lot a room to work, has a poor prognosis. Better leave it alone & let the system reboot.



No, no, not to worry, Moore2Me, you don't even have
to go in surgically. The magnetic force does it's work
from outside the cranium. All you have to do is to
allow the poles area of the energized bulk eraser to
touch the head surface over the implant for about
5 seconds. The AC magnetic field induces quite a bit
of current in the implant and neutralizes it. Safe and
simple. Now, just to find one of those obsolete bulk
tape erasers.


----------



## imfree (Apr 4, 2008)

Who could forget that corny, but snappy,
ditty from 1966, "WinChiaster Cathedral"?
Those of us who are old enough to
remember it, would love to forget it!


----------



## moore2me (Apr 4, 2008)

Edgar, You don't mind if we use this last message of yours as a poster for the sad effects of Chiatizing on a human brain, do you? It will serve as a warning to other humans just exactly how tragic an adult mind can be wasted when the green matter is planted on the cranium. So, so, sad . . . . . I feel sorry for your family units.


----------



## imfree (Apr 4, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Edgar, You don't mind if we use this last message of yours as a poster for the sad effects of Chiatizing on a human brain, do you? It will serve as a warning to other humans just exactly how tragic an adult mind can be wasted when the green matter is planted on the cranium. So, so, sad . . . . . I feel sorry for your family units.



I can actually agree with you, Mooer2Me about that one. 
There was a good reason for that otherwise awful post,
I used it to bump the thread. Seriously, I'm delighted to
see that you're safe after last night's tornadic storms.


----------



## moore2me (Apr 4, 2008)

Yep, hubby and I had a dark and stormy night. We were within a hare's breath of diving into the closet with the dogs. My best friend who lives about 8 miles from me lives in a trailer and she left her home with her two kids and went to the Walmart store at 9 PM for shelter. They put all the people seeking refuge in the big freezer and shut the door for 15 minutes as a tornado went over the building. We had about 4 tornados going up and down across the middle of the state from about 7 PM till about 11 PM. At one time, they were headed for the Moore home, but they went back up into the clouds and then changed course. The fickle finger of fate struck again. When these beasts are on the prowl it's a crap shoot where they are going to strike. No one or nothing is safe unless you are underground. Fortunately, this time all that was damaged was my nerves.


----------



## imfree (Apr 4, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Yep, hubby and I had a dark and stormy night. We were within a hare's breath of diving into the closet with the dogs. My best friend who lives about 8 miles from me lives in a trailer and she left her home with her two kids and went to the Walmart store at 9 PM for shelter. They put all the people seeking refuge in the big freezer and shut the door for 15 minutes as a tornado went over the building. We had about 4 tornados going up and down across the middle of the state from about 7 PM till about 11 PM. At one time, they were headed for the Moore home, but they went back up into the clouds and then changed course. The fickle finger of fate struck again. When these beasts are on the prowl it's a crap shoot where they are going to strike. No one or nothing is safe unless you are underground. Fortunately, this time all that was damaged was my nerves.



I'm glad you and your hubby are safe. That system
was well dispersed by the time it got here and I
only heard 4 or 5 really loud thunder claps. I may
never be near enough to a tornado to capture it's
VLF signals and that's OK with me.
signals and that


----------



## imfree (Apr 5, 2008)

Here's an old, beloved Walt Chiasney classic
for the entire family to enjoy.


----------



## moore2me (Apr 5, 2008)

Edgar, You really must stop all these desecrations of my childhood memories. It is getting to be really irksome. There are few peaceful places left in my imagination (the movies of Disney is one of them) and having them constantly assalted by mold is . . . . well . . . . . not good for my tranquility. Feel free to work on political figures, world leaders, zoo animals, your friends and relatives or inanimate objects - I won't bother you about them. Thank you. M2M.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 5, 2008)

I think your memory must be playing tricks, Moore. These pop culture morsels Edgar has been posting from the Chia Era haven't been altered from the originals a bit. 

The mind is a peculiar thing. It will often "choose" to remember things in a different way from the way they actually were. It's a survival technique. But I assure you Edgar is only posting these chiartifacts from the past out of pure nostalgia. :bow:


----------



## moore2me (Apr 6, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I think your memory must be playing tricks, Moore. These pop culture morsels Edgar has been posting from the Chia Era haven't been altered from the originals a bit.
> 
> The mind is a peculiar thing. It will often "choose" to remember things in a different way from the way they actually were. It's a survival technique. But I assure you Edgar is only posting these chiartifacts from the past out of pure nostalgia. :bow:


 
Santaclear, So it's affected you too. I am sad for your family as well. It's tragic to see grown men lose their mental capacity so nonchalantly and over nothing more than letting lettuce from outer space grown on their head. 

And don't even try to "snowball" me with that chia-artifact crapola. You made that word up yourself, didn't you? At least, try something from Webster's if you want me to believe it. And if you two guys keep it up much longer, the ghost of Walt Disney is going to visit you in the middle of the night and bring along a few of his friends (Tinker Bell, Captain Hook, and the Seven Dwarfs). They will make you an offer you cannot refuse.


----------



## imfree (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey, Moore2Me, how about this sad, but hauntingly
beautiful, country classic from the 60's?


----------



## moore2me (Apr 7, 2008)

How would you like it if I changed Tesla's name to "Stinky Nick Tesla"?

Probalbly the same I feel about changed Skeeter Davis's name to Chiater Davis.


----------



## imfree (Apr 7, 2008)

moore2me said:


> How would you like it if I changed Tesla's name to "Stinky Nick Tesla"?
> 
> Probalbly the same I feel about changed Skeeter Davis's name to Chiater Davis.



"Stinky Nick Chiala" is what the guy was actually 
well-known as. His clothing often smelled of
ozone, chemicals, and smoke. The OCD and
paranoia he developed in late life caused him to
change his last name from Chiala to Tesla because
he thought the Chia haters were trying to track
him down to kill him. It's only natural that a man
who could visualize rotating magnetic fields to 
invent the induction motor, would also have a
bad case of electric love(thanks, GEF!) and a full
head of CHIA HAIR!

He was also the first person to ever document
the fact that ChiaHair can show green on black
and white photographs, but was unable to explain
why.


----------



## imfree (Apr 11, 2008)

Ban me!!! I deserve it for this one!!! If not
for reminding y'all of the worst song ever written,
then for Chiatizing one that, you like for some 
goddawful reason, and everyone else hates!


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 11, 2008)

Quickly glanced at the boards... thought I saw "Chia Infections Thread".




My bad.





Just checking in, glad to see things are OK.


----------



## imfree (Apr 11, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Quickly glanced at the boards... thought I saw "Chia Infections Thread".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That wasn't a bad at all, Stan, did you see my last post?


----------



## CleverBomb (Apr 11, 2008)

imfree said:


> That wasn't a bad at all, Stan, did you see my last post?


Be honest -- would he admit it if he did? 

-Rusty
Chia groan on ya?


----------



## imfree (Apr 11, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> Be honest -- would he admit it if he did?
> 
> -Rusty
> Chia groan on ya?



Hahaha!, Rusty, you're right, Stan's
nausea was probably just clearing
as he wrote his post. Things do 
get a little rank in this thread!


----------



## imfree (Apr 15, 2008)

Could someone please move my thread to
The Private ChiaHead Forum, I've received
far too much abuse, out here in the open!


----------



## imfree (Apr 24, 2008)

With help from Jerry GarChia on pedal steel guitar, Crosby,
Stills, Nash, And Young perform this lovely 1970 folk-rock
classic, "Teach Your Chiadren".


----------



## moore2me (Apr 24, 2008)

Edgar, I liked you better when you were drunk at the party at Stan's house - at least you weren't spouting these bizarre puns.


----------



## imfree (Apr 24, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Edgar, I liked you better when you were drunk at the party at Stan's house - at least you weren't spouting these bizarre puns.



Yeah, Moore2Me, it sure was a blast at that party,
Saturday night!!! I was still kinda' drunk Monday 
when someone brought the mail in!!! I was jittery at
seeing the mortgage late payment notice and the
utility shut-off notices, but I was SCARED SOBER
when I saw CleanUp Master's bill....Woooooooah!!!
They did a great job of cleaning up around me while
I was passed-out, though! Needless to say, I got
away from Stan's house in a hurry.


----------



## imfree (May 10, 2008)

I'm hungry and would love some!


----------



## imfree (May 22, 2008)

Who could ever forget the antics of that singing 
cartoon trio, Alvin And The Chiapmunks!


----------



## stan_der_man (May 22, 2008)

imfree said:


> Who could ever forget the antics of that singing
> cartoon trio, Alvin And The Chiapmunks!




... remember when they were in their Punk phase!


----------



## stan_der_man (May 22, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Edgar, I liked you better when you were drunk at the party at Stan's house - at least you weren't spouting these bizarre puns.



It was a real hoot until Edgar barfed on our pomeranian... We didn't notice it for about a week, basically ended up just having to shaving her.


----------



## imfree (May 22, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> It was a real hoot until Edgar barfed on our pomeranian... We didn't notice it for about a week, basically ended up just having to shaving her.



Hahaha!, Stan, Pixie was SO FRIENDLY to me before
I passed out and I was wondering why she wouldn't
have anything to do with me after I finally came to!
Poor girl would have to be THAT color!!!

I sure hope CleanupMaster did a good job on your
house because the last time I saw your place it
was in a mell ova' hess!

I recognize your avatar, should I tell?


----------



## stan_der_man (May 22, 2008)

imfree said:


> ...
> 
> I recognize your avatar, should I tell?




You can tell the youngens what it is if you'd like... just for the "record"...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 22, 2008)

Lol, I knew as soon as I saw it. I always worried about not having enough of those as a child....even though my record player came with one built in :doh:


----------



## imfree (May 22, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> You can tell the youngens what it is if you'd like... just for the "record"...




Just for the record, Stan, mine were 45's. Hey, Stan
I wonder if we could if we could play this one for
very long.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (May 22, 2008)

On one hand, I hate enabling the continuation of this thread. On the other, I just couldn't resist sharing this with the chia lovers:


----------



## imfree (May 22, 2008)

Sweet Tooth said:


> On one hand, I hate enabling the continuation of this thread. On the other, I just couldn't resist sharing this with the chia lovers:
> ...............image snipped.............................



Thanks, that was great! There's nothing
wrong with enabling co-depenChiancy.


----------



## imfree (May 22, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, I knew as soon as I saw it. I always worried about not having enough of those as a child....even though my record player came with one built in :doh:



My turntable came with one, too, but the damn
thing wouldn't keep the record centered and the
pitch of the music would "wow" badly enough to
drive me up the wall! The pop-in kind did a lot
better.


----------



## Santaclear (May 22, 2008)

Sweet Tooth said:


> On one hand, I hate enabling the continuation of this thread. On the other, I just couldn't resist sharing this with the chia lovers:....



You enabler/troll feeder.  To be fair tho, many of us already knew about Mt. Chiamore.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 22, 2008)

imfree said:


> My turntable came with one, too, but the damn
> thing wouldn't keep the record centered and the
> pitch of the music would "wow" badly enough to
> drive me up the wall! The pop-in kind did a lot
> better.




Mine just popped out so when it became wobbly I could put it back in adjusted properly


----------



## stan_der_man (May 23, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, I knew as soon as I saw it. I always worried about not having enough of those as a child....even though my record player came with one built in :doh:





imfree said:


> My turntable came with one, too, but the damn
> thing wouldn't keep the record centered and the
> pitch of the music would "wow" badly enough to
> drive me up the wall! The pop-in kind did a lot
> better.



I remember my turntable had this tall rectangular fitting that went over the center shaft that was supposed to allow for the automatic loading of a stack of records (45s...) But as it got older (and worn out) the clip that held the records above the turntable got stiff and chipped the 45s every time I tried to use it so I just went back to the little yellow inserts.

Then it got confusing in the '80s when a lot of import singles started coming out... Many of the small single records were 33 rpm, they usually had a small hole in the middle, but I also had a couple of 45 rpms that had small holes in the middle.

Those were the days...


----------



## Santaclear (May 23, 2008)

I never liked those little plastic inserts for the 45s very much, always preferred the heavier duty ones that came with turntables. Didn't have a problem with them getting off-center unless the record was warped or pressed wrong.


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 24, 2008)

We don't need no stinkin' ChIaPods to listen to music.

Really Old School


----------



## imfree (May 24, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> We don't need no stinkin' ChIaPods to listen to music.
> 
> Really Old School



I wouldn't be sure, dude, music sounds
great on mine!


----------



## Santaclear (May 24, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> We don't need no stinkin' ChIaPods to listen to music.
> 
> Really Old School



I had a Dual turntable like that for years...mine didn't have the changer tho, looked more like this. 

View attachment dual.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

I've never had a turn-table.

I've got one of these though!

View attachment TPA02_front.jpg


:bow:


----------



## Santaclear (May 24, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> I've never had a turn-table.
> 
> I've got one of these though!
> 
> ...



Four-track mixer? For your own music, right?


----------



## imfree (May 24, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I had a Dual turntable like that for years...mine didn't have the changer tho, looked more like this.



Damn!!!, Santa!, that thing looks almost EXACTLY
like the Dual 1225 I bought through D & D when
I worked for Service Merchandise in 1976! It was
a great turntable, but intermittent headshell
contacts in that thing aggravated me for years.


----------



## stan_der_man (May 24, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I had a Dual turntable like that for years...mine didn't have the changer tho, looked more like this.



Our present turntable also doesn't have a record changer... Those changers never worked that well, at least in my experience...

What cracks me up about CDs and modern technology is that some of the old problems never seem to go away. CDs still can skip, but in a whole weird different way!


----------



## Santaclear (May 24, 2008)

imfree said:


> Damn!!!, Santa!, that thing looks almost EXACTLY
> like the Dual 1225 I bought through D & D when
> I worked for Service Merchandise in 1976! It was
> a great turntable, but intermittent headshell
> contacts in that thing aggravated me for years.



You jogged my memory, Edgar. The model I had was the 1218. Bought it in '73 and listened to _thousands_ of sides on it. Mine never gave me any problems like you described, nor was it anything super great - just did the job. 

View attachment i1218.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Four-track mixer? For your own music, right?




For some of my earlier recordings. :bounce: I still have the 4 track recorder too.
It's great for mixing and panning in stereo during or after the recording. 

I prefer panning after the recording, though. Creates a unique listening experience.


----------



## Santaclear (May 24, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Our present turntable also doesn't have a record changer... Those changers never worked that well, at least in my experience...
> 
> What cracks me up about CDs and modern technology is that some of the old problems never seem to go away. CDs still can skip, but in a whole weird different way!



Those changers...well, the 45s with the big hole in the center would get hung up if one side went down before the other. It worked better for LPs, but the idea of piling LPs flat one on top of the other was terrible for the LPs! (They'd get scratched.)

I always loved records skipping (yeah, I'm insane. You gotta be in the mood.) Mine were generally pristine but when it happens sometimes you get really cool snippets, or the skip would move. It's hypnotic as well. CD skipping can be pretty cool too. A couple years ago my CD player was dying and I let it play one skipping CD for NINE HOURS. (I would not try that with anyone else around tho.)


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Those changers...well, the 45s with the big hole in the center would get hung up if one side went down before the other. It worked better for LPs, but the idea of piling LPs flat one on top of the other was terrible for the LPs! (They'd get scratched.)
> 
> I always loved records skipping (yeah, I'm insane. You gotta be in the mood.) Mine were generally pristine but when it happens sometimes you get really cool snippets, or the skip would move. It's hypnotic as well. CD skipping can be pretty cool too. A couple years ago my CD player was dying and I let it play one skipping CD for NINE HOURS. (I would not try that with anyone else around tho.)



:doh: crazy dude!


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

Just a thought!


What would it be like if there were chia saturday morning cartoons ... or chia sitcoms? 

:huh::blink:


----------



## moore2me (May 24, 2008)

Listening to recorded music skipping for nine hours???

I knew you guys were weird, but I did not realize how deep the weirdness had control of you chia heads until now.


----------



## Santaclear (May 25, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Listening to recorded music skipping for nine hours???
> 
> I knew you guys were weird, but I did not realize how deep the weirdness had control of you chia heads until now.



Well, it was skipping all over the place on the CD 'cos the player was dying....not just repeating one passage over and over. And I was doing other stuff the whole time, not just sitting and listening to it....but at some point I looked at the clock and realized, um, "WOW. I'VE BEEN LISTENING TO THIS SKIPPING FOR NINE HOURS." I did enjoy it tho. The CD was by an Australian folksinger, I think, kinda bluesy.  I bought a new player a few days after that.


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 25, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Just a thought!
> 
> 
> What would it be like if there were chia saturday morning cartoons ... or chia sitcoms?
> ...



WOW!!! Now you did it. I can feel the tide changing. Chias once ruled this thread, till the Borgs took over. I believe with that single question though, this thread will be resurrected to an entire new level. (Daddyoh now sits back and waits for the talented ones to start submitting their Chia Toons, also starts watering his Chia Wig).


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 25, 2008)

OK, my short attention span has kicked in, I've been up for 3 1/2 hours so I figured I'd try my hand at MS Paint. 
*Viva la Chia Revolucion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## imfree (May 25, 2008)

These are a classic snack and I do
love a bag of chiaps to munch on.


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 26, 2008)

imfree said:


> These are a classic snack and I do
> love a bag of chiaps to munch on.



Especially while watching classic greats such as....
CHIAZam





Sherman and Mr. CHIABody





and Super CHIAcken


----------



## imfree (May 26, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Especially while watching classic greats such as....
> CHIAZam.........images snipped.........



Nice work, Daddyoh 70!


----------



## swamptoad (May 26, 2008)

These toons look great! :happy:


----------



## imfree (Jun 21, 2008)

Summertime, the livin's easy, fish are jumpin'
and ChiaGrass is growin' long. "Summertime"
is just one of the delightfully edgy hard rock
classics on this 1968 classic album.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, imfree, _Chiap Thrills_ is a classic. Unbeatable cover art by Robert Crumb too. (I met one of the guys from that band a couple of times - he comes into where I work.)

On the East Coast where chia wasn't yet legalized the album was released as _Chimp Thrills_ (with slightly revised cover art.)


----------



## imfree (Jun 21, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Yes, imfree, _Chiap Thrills_ is a classic. Unbeatable cover art by Robert Crumb too. (I met one of the guys from that band a couple of times - he comes into where I work.)
> 
> On the East Coast where chia wasn't yet legalized the album was released as _Chimp Thrills_ (with slightly revised cover art.)



Hahaha!, that was a great post, sorry I can't rep you yet.:bow:


----------



## imfree (Jun 25, 2008)

"Bubblegum" music, from the 70's was always
sickeningly sweet to me. Some of it was
kinda' fun, too, in a silly way.


----------



## imfree (Jun 29, 2008)

It has come to my attention that several ChiaHead
individuals have been severely shocked, and a few 
even burned or electrocuted, by use of the Vilcus
Plug dactyloadapter. The dactyload adapter was
a visual April Fool's Day gag, but some were
accidentally manufactured in the Orient. Do not
use the adapter! 

http://www.thinkgeek.com/stuff/41/lebedev.shtml

If you have a dactyload adapter, let these clowns
know about it!

I mean really, who would pay $13 just to
get the s**t shocked out of themselves?


----------



## moore2me (Jun 29, 2008)

Dear Edgar, Perhaps the flaw in the device lies in two places. It doesn't have a ground pin male plug for the finger device that fits into the wall socket and perhaps the finger device should be made of more conductive material such as plastic impregnated with metallic threads or chainmail of some sort. This should put some starch in your blue jeans.


----------



## imfree (Jun 29, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Dear Edgar, Perhaps the flaw in the device lies in two places. It doesn't have a ground pin male plug for the finger device that fits into the wall socket and perhaps the finger device should be made of more conductive material such as plastic impregnated with metallic threads or chainmail of some sort. This should put some starch in your blue jeans.



Your observations are great, Moore2Me. Poor ChiaHeads,
they just didn't know better! The Vicus Plug is insane
because it has no current limiters to limit the shock to
a playful 3ma RMS, nor does it include a ground-fault
circuit interrupter to open the user's circuit, should too
much current flow in a different path from the two fingers!

Hahaha!, the picture just looks too real.


----------



## imfree (Jul 26, 2008)

I saw this fitness book mentioned in another
thread, sorry!

Chaitized after 2 posts, must be a new 
record for the forums.


----------



## moore2me (Jul 26, 2008)

Dear ImFree,

I think it is more realistic to show people fleeing from Chia Monsters who would like to have them for snacks (see revised picture of your book below). 

View attachment chiarunning.JPG


----------



## imfree (Jul 26, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Dear ImFree,
> 
> I think it is more realistic to show people fleeing from Chia Monsters who would like to have them for snacks (see revised picture of your book below).



Hahaha!, Moore2Me, that was great!!! The 
couple was running, but alas, their hair has
already started to turn Chia, too bad!


----------



## imfree (Jul 30, 2008)

My friends warned me to give up this damned ChiaStuff,
I didn't listen, and now look what happened to me!

Yep, I've got a Compaq ChiaBoard!


----------



## imfree (Aug 3, 2008)

He DESERVES it!!!


----------



## LalaCity (Aug 15, 2008)

A mystery organism has invaded one of the world's ancient wonders. Chinese scientists are frantically investigating the growth which now covers 75% of the Great Wall and is rapidly spreading. Anxious to stop it, the Chinese government is sparing no expense to combat this bizarre phenomenon. With global attention on their country the pressure to identify the invasive lifeform is intense and tourism to the Great Wall has all but ceased for the moment...Stay tuned for further developments!


----------



## imfree (Aug 15, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> A mystery organism has invaded one of the world's ancient wonders. Chinese scientists are frantically investigating the growth which now covers 75% of the Great Wall and is rapidly spreading. Anxious to stop it, the Chinese government is sparing no expense to combat this bizarre phenomenon. With global attention on their country the pressure to identify the invasive lifeform is intense and tourism to the Great Wall has all but ceased for the moment...Stay tuned for further developments!



Perfection, beyond any doubt, the world's largest
ChiaStructure! Thanks for the great work, LalaCity!


----------



## moore2me (Aug 15, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> A mystery organism has invaded one of the world's ancient wonders. Chinese scientists are frantically investigating the growth which now covers 75% of the Great Wall and is rapidly spreading. Anxious to stop it, the Chinese government is sparing no expense to combat this bizarre phenomenon. With global attention on their country the pressure to identify the invasive lifeform is intense and tourism to the Great Wall has all but ceased for the moment...Stay tuned for further developments!



Dear Lala & ImFree, I know Edgar recognizes this stuff, we see it all over the south US, it's *KUDZU*! I know the parasitic weed is from the orient, but I did not know that it was so firmly entrenched in China. Here is in the south, it is gobbling up great patches of real estate, trees, scrubs, fences, farms, old houses, and anything else that will stand still. 

The green menance was deliberated planted in our area in the 30's to try and control erosion. By golly, that it did. Now, we can't stop the stuff. *It grows an incredible 12 inches a day.* They are having luck with goats and llamas eating it, fungus killing it, some herbicides, and burning. None of these methods are ideal (unless you want a bunch of goats in your yard or someone setting your yard on fire.)

Also, below is a map from Wiki showing the range of the Kudzu and a shout out to you Yankees - it is heading your way.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kudzu 

View attachment kudzu.jpg


View attachment kudzu2.jpg


----------



## imfree (Aug 15, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Dear Lala & ImFree, I know Edgar recognizes this stuff, we see it all over the south US, it's *KUDZU*! I know the parasitic weed is from the orient, but I did not know that it was so firmly entrenched in China. Here is in the south, it is gobbling up great patches of real estate, trees, scrubs, fences, farms, old houses, and anything else that will stand still.
> 
> The green menance was deliberated planted in our area in the 30's to try and control erosion. By golly, that it did. Now, we can't stop the stuff. *It grows an incredible 12 inches a day.* They are having luck with goats and llamas eating it, fungus killing it, some herbicides, and burning. None of these methods are ideal (unless you want a bunch of goats in your yard or someone setting your yard on fire.)
> 
> ...



It ain't Chia.........and it looks like it could be
made into biodiesel. We could have an answer
to the fuel crisis!


----------



## imfree (Aug 27, 2008)

I enjoyed a great DVD tonight. It was the second 
season of that 70's police show, "CHiaPS"


----------



## imfree (Sep 3, 2008)

It is less than 2 months until Halloween and things are 
just too damned quiet in these forums. The Chia War
MUST resume. Borg participation is optional, as the
creation of a new Chia nemesis would be appreciated.
Someone please help!


----------



## imfree (Sep 16, 2008)

An amazing find by an audio engineer in a 
studio resulted in this new CD!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 16, 2008)

Edgar.......................

NOW STOP THAT!!!!!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## imfree (Sep 17, 2008)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Edgar.......................
> 
> NOW STOP THAT!!!!!
> Hugs, Kara



Thanks, Kara, that was sweet. At least this
ChiaObsession of mine is fun, LOL.


----------



## washburn (Oct 5, 2008)

Chia Guevara and Fidel Chiastro


----------



## imfree (Oct 5, 2008)

washburn said:


> Chia Guevara and Fidel Chiastro



Good subject, Washburn, since those two have been
suspected of Chia inside the head long before it
appeared on top of their heads!!!


----------



## moore2me (Oct 5, 2008)

Uh, Washburn & Edgar, I really don't think it's a good idea to be making fun of Fidel Castro (and bro). I know he's sick and he's old, but he's still alive. In his day he killed a whole bunch of people. And had interwoven himself with the USSR. 

I think you would be better off teasing lions and tigers at a petting zoo. Castro was not someone to be meddled with and I'm not sure it's prudent to do it even on American soil.


----------



## imfree (Oct 5, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Uh, Washburn & Edgar, I really don't think it's a good idea to be making fun of Fidel Castro (and bro). I know he's sick and he's old, but he's still alive. In his day he killed a whole bunch of people. And had interwoven himself with the USSR.
> 
> I think you would be better off teasing lions and tigers at a petting zoo. Castro was not someone to be meddled with and I'm not sure it's prudent to do it even on American soil.




I avoided doing one of Bin Laden for
that precise reason.


----------



## washburn (Oct 5, 2008)

imfree said:


> I avoided doing one of Bin Laden for
> that precise reason.



We need to push the envelope! when I get the chance I have an A list celebrity list for Chiatization that will shock and awe.....


----------



## imfree (Oct 5, 2008)

washburn said:


> We need to push the envelope! when I get the chance I have an A list celebrity list for Chiatization that will shock and awe.....



Chiatize as you wish, Washburn. I Chiatize in fun for
good-natured kidding. I will not Chiatize any person
or thing that might incite violence. I'm a Christian,
so I won't Chiatize Christ, neither will I Chiatize
revered figures in other religions. I've got my limits.


----------



## washburn (Oct 5, 2008)

awww but I think Buddha might like it, loving all life and such...


----------



## imfree (Oct 5, 2008)

washburn said:


> awww but I think Buddha might like it, loving all life and such...




Now Buddah a.k.a. Sidhartha Ghani, being a peace-loving 
believer in moderation, and liking food, of which Chia is,
might not mind.


----------



## washburn (Oct 5, 2008)

CondaChia Rice....


----------



## washburn (Oct 5, 2008)

Michial jackson....


----------



## washburn (Oct 5, 2008)

Tonya Harding and Nancy Kerrigan


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 6, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Uh, Washburn & Edgar, I really don't think it's a good idea to be making fun of Fidel Castro (and bro). I know he's sick and he's old, but he's still alive. In his day he killed a whole bunch of people. And had interwoven himself with the USSR.
> 
> I think you would be better off teasing lions and tigers at a petting zoo. Castro was not someone to be meddled with and I'm not sure it's prudent to do it even on American soil.



This reminds me of one of the great chia villains of yesteryear, the much hated and almost universally reviled Adolf Chiatler. (His moustache was chia.)


----------



## imfree (Oct 6, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> This reminds me of one of the great chia villains of yesteryear, the much hated and almost universally reviled Adolf Chiatler. (His moustache was chia.)




Jah, mit ich bin Churman, ich hat keine problem
mit <<Chiatizing>> Der Fuehrer.


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 26, 2008)

Attendees at a recent John McCain rally noticed something different about the Presidential hopeful -- an unidentified green substance sprouting from his scalp. Is the change in his appearance an attempt to swing the critical Chia vote, or simply the result of changes to his diet? You be the judge.

_"I'm the Ch(i)ange you can believe in, my friends!"_


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 26, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Attendees at a recent John McCain rally noticed something different about the Presidential hopeful -- an unidentified green substance sprouting from his scalp. Is the change in his appearance an attempt to swing the critical Chia vote, or simply the result of changes to his diet? You be the judge.
> 
> _"I'm the Ch(i)ange you can believe in, my friends!"_


Are you sure that's not Zombie Reagan?

The War on Terror Just Got More Terrifying!

-Rusty


----------



## imfree (Oct 26, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Attendees at a recent John McCain rally noticed something different about the Presidential hopeful -- an unidentified green substance sprouting from his scalp. Is the change in his appearance an attempt to swing the critical Chia vote, or simply the result of changes to his diet? You be the judge.
> 
> _"I'm the Ch(i)ange you can believe in, my friends!"_



It sure looks like Chia, but it can't be. Yes, the guy's
thinking and reasoning are WAY off, and his hair is 
green, but ChiaHeads are just not given in to anger 
like this guy is! Maybe the guy has some kind of moss.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 26, 2008)

Edgar.....................honey.............you're DOING it again!

Hugs, Kara


----------



## imfree (Oct 26, 2008)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Edgar.....................honey.............you're DOING it again!
> 
> Hugs, Kara



Thanks for the hugs and kind words, Kara. Yep, I'm
DOING it again, what do you expect from a big, 
lovable ChiaHead like me? My ChiaHair grows from
the inside, out!


(((Kara))), you can't give a hug without getting
one at the same time! Be blessed.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 26, 2008)

Is it time for the horse tranquilizer again? 
The usual Clydesdale dose?


----------



## imfree (Oct 26, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Is it time for the horse tranquilizer again?
> The usual Clydesdale dose?



Go ahead, Moore2Me, shoot and make my day.
I shoot insulin in Clydesdale dosage, so why not
the tranquilizer, too! Maybe a good, mellow high
is what I need!

disclaimer: This post was created for entertainment,
only and is not meant to be taken literally.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 27, 2008)

imfree said:


> Go ahead, Moore2Me, shoot and make my day.
> I shoot insulin in Clydesdale dosage, so why not
> the tranquilizer, too! Maybe a good, mellow high
> is what I need!
> ...



Some of us take our entertainment literally & figuratively.


----------



## imfree (Oct 27, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Some of us take our entertainment literally & figuratively.



I hear ya' Moore2Me. Down here in the South, we often
find ourselves waiting for the powder smoke to clear
before we know if it was literally or figuratively!

***Any day without human injury, property-damage, an
arrest, or shots fired, is a good day down here!


----------



## imfree (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey Guy's, I thought this project would be fun for
Halloween, but never got around to creating it. I
am envisioning a Dimmer's version of "Monster
Mash" and would be delighted if y'all help me
write it.

"As the power went off and the lab got dark,
I heard TimberWolf's growl and bark........."

Just think, if we pull this off, it could be a 
You Tube music video next Halloween!


----------



## moore2me (Oct 31, 2008)

Dear Edgar,

I am sorry the Chia Wars could not get off the ground this year. I think everyone was just too discombobulated with all the falderal going on around us to think about adding any more weirdness to our days. Maybe next year people will be more able to relax and think about playing and frivolous stuff like Chias vs. Borgs. I give you a big salute for trying to instigate another war and for keeping the old home fires burning - you may to carry on for another 12 months old man. Good job tho. 

View attachment 705914.jpg


----------



## imfree (Oct 31, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Dear Edgar,
> 
> I am sorry the Chia Wars could not get off the ground this year. I think everyone was just too discombobulated with all the falderal going on around us to think about adding any more weirdness to our days. Maybe next year people will be more able to relax and think about playing and frivolous stuff like Chias vs. Borgs. I give you a big salute for trying to instigate another war and for keeping the old home fires burning - you may to carry on for another 12 months old man. Good job tho.



Thanks, Moore2Me, for at recognizing my efforts.
Maybe next year. Maybe the sunspots will
become active and I'll have stuff to hear and
capture on VLF. Maybe the unthinkable will 
happen one day and I could have a girlfriend.
Oh well, it's pretty quiet in the ChiaRefuge
these days.

Won't anybody stop by for a visit, please?


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 31, 2008)

*For the thread that will not die....*


----------



## imfree (Oct 31, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> *For the thread that will not die....*



"Night Of The Living ChiaHead Dead". I like it! Thanks.


----------



## imfree (Nov 8, 2008)

Yep, Guys, I saw that distasteful acronym, "MILF", and
had to look it up. Of course, I figured there had to be
such thing as a "DILF". I was amazed to see our
President Elect referred to as a PILF"!!!, so I'm thinking
there must be a "CHIALF" or two in here!!!


----------



## imfree (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey everybody, this thread was a year old as of 10/10/08!!!
ChiaPower Forever!!!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 8, 2008)

imfree said:


> Hey everybody, this thread was a year old as of 10/10/08!!!
> ChiaPower Forever!!!


By the power of ChiaSkull! I HAVE THE POWER!


----------



## imfree (Nov 8, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> By the power of ChiaSkull! I HAVE THE POWER!
> ......image snipped......



Oh well..........I'll rep you when I can. Nice work!


----------



## imfree (Nov 16, 2008)

Who could EVER forget this handsome and
delightful Wookie from Star Wars, 
Chiabacca?


Chiabacca, The Wookie


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 16, 2008)

imfree said:


> Who could EVER forget this handsome and
> delightful Wookie from Star Wars,
> Chiabacca?
> 
> ...




This is sooooo............wrong, Edgar......:doh:


----------



## imfree (Nov 16, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This is sooooo............wrong, Edgar......:doh:



Hahaha!, betcha' were laughing as you typed it, 
too, Greenie!


----------



## moore2me (Nov 16, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This is sooooo............wrong, Edgar......:doh:



GEF, You know this only encourages him (being a counter revolutionary).


----------



## imfree (Nov 16, 2008)

moore2me said:


> GEF, You know this only encourages him (being a counter revolutionary).



You're only saying that because you're
a Chia-hating QueenBorg, Moore2Me.


----------



## imfree (Nov 16, 2008)

Here you go, Moore2Me, since you're a country kinda'
gal........a nice picture of the cast of......


The Beverly ChiaBillies!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 16, 2008)

imfree said:


> You're only saying that because you're
> a Chia-hating QueenBorg, Moore2Me.



Edgar, you forget that I am part of the borg that kidnapped your chia thread.....


----------



## imfree (Nov 16, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Edgar, you forget that I am part of the borg that kidnapped your chia thread.....



Oh, GEF, that's right! It's been WAY too long since
we've had a good ChiaRumble! Come to think of it,
even the forum rumble thread has been dead, 
lately. I wonder if it's been closed.


----------



## imfree (Nov 22, 2008)

Look at the picture! No Haggis are allowed in
the Chia Sanctuary!


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 22, 2008)

How warm and fuzzy...


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 22, 2008)

Look who's heeeeerree....

(miniature haggis-bot sent out on reconnaissance)


----------



## imfree (Nov 22, 2008)

All Haggis be advised, our directed energy weapons can
vaporize you as you stand!


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Mr. Chia Concessions... Here's a little piece offering for ya...


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh, a second front... 


(Shoulda known that...)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 23, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Hi Mr. Chia Concessions... Here's a little piece offering for ya...




Hehehe....you said piece......


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 24, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> fa_man_stan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mr. Chia Concessions... Here's a little piece offering for ya...
> ...



It's always my pleasure to put a smile on your face GEF... you were one of the first that I borged... absolutely incredible I might add. :bow:









I'm tellin' ya Edgar... They're really warm and fuzzy... just how you like it. Come on... try one on... you'll like 'em. :happy: All ya gotta do is post me a picture of your mug... right here... easy as pie.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2008)

*sits back and ponders what this might get, in the end*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 25, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> *sits back and ponders what this might get, in the end*



Might get you borged, if you're lucky......


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Might get you borged, if you're lucky......


Would actually surprise me.


----------



## imfree (Nov 30, 2008)

Attention Haggis! It is far better to have been vaporized
in Scottish honor than to live in infamy! Do not provoke
the "B" ending!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, I don't know what your "B" ending will be...

All I know is that the Haggis seem to have seen a little too much Star Treck... :blink:


----------



## imfree (Dec 1, 2008)

C'mon ChiaHead Guys, let's party big!!! Those silly Haggis
and Borgs think they destroyed us! These human hair wigs
are letting us walk in their midst, undetected, yeeee-haw!!!
They never noticed their"Scotch plaid" has ChiaGreen in it!
Hahaha!!! We have thoroughly polluted them by being in
their midst and they're living in infamy without even 
knowing it!!! They'll all be ChiaBorgHaggis in a few years! 
Hahaha!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2008)

If it actually comes to this point, I'll have to do something about it...


----------



## imfree (Dec 3, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> If it actually comes to this point, I'll have to do something about it...



Hey, Wolf, it's true! ChiaHead charm gives women the warm
ChiaFuzzies and.....well...um, er...uh..........you know!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2008)

:blink: I do? :blink:


I do know, yes.


----------



## imfree (Dec 7, 2008)

The Forum War's over. Yah, I've got some of the AmeriChia 
classics in mp3, in the computer, but Damn!, I miss the 
smooth sound of their History, Greatest Hits 12" LP record!
I think my New Year's Resolution will be to get my records 
and turntable moved in here! Wouldn't be bad to rip some
of them into files, either!


----------



## LalaCity (Dec 8, 2008)

do not let down your guard, Infidel. Haggis is coming.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

You know what they say about those riding on a high horse?


----------



## imfree (Dec 9, 2008)

For over a year, I've been wondering what that "Wonders Never Seen" 
song in the Discovery Channel commercials was. I searched it again 
and got it! I was having a mondegreen with the title and, of course, 
I had to Chiatize the artist's name, Morcheeba! I found a great 192k 
download of it, too!


MorChia-Wonders Never Cease


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

Interesting... Did you find it on the site of a german radio station?


----------



## imfree (Dec 9, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Interesting... Did you find it on the site of a german radio station?



No sir, TimberWolf, I found it in Google last night.


*War das ein Rundfunk bild?


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 9, 2008)

Just saying howdy and Merry Christmas to you Edgar!







We just had our first snow flurry the other day. It wasn't quite enough to cover the ground though, but some of the little green plants did manage to poke up through the whiteness... kinda looked like sour cream and chives.



Oh well, I'd better get going now, it's been busy, busy, busy around here... Later tater! 



LalaCity said:


> do not let down your guard, Infidel. Haggis is coming.


 Your majesty, Edgar was right about one thing... People won't go for sheep gizzards hanging off the front of their heads. Spreading the haggis is going to require a more... subtle approach.
 :bow:


----------



## imfree (Dec 9, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Just saying howdy and Merry Christmas to you Edgar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merry Christmas, Stan, and thanks for all the fun and ChiaChallenge
you've given me this year, it really has been a world of fun! Kudos
to you, friend.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

imfree said:


> No sir, TimberWolf, I found it in Google last night.
> 
> 
> *War das ein Rundfunk bild?


Well, the "SWR3" in the lower right corner is the label of a german regional station... I think you should be able to hear it in the region you once lived...


----------



## imfree (Dec 9, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, the "SWR3" in the lower right corner is the label of a german regional station... I think you should be able to hear it in the region you once lived...



That's cool, TimberWolf. I've often wondered if German FM (UKW)
radios could receive AFN Frankfurt. Back when I was over there,
in 1970, the American station was monaural with +/- 75khz
deviation, as opposed to the German stations that used +/- 25khz
deviated modulation. Do German FM radios receive AFN Frankfurt?


----------



## imfree (Dec 9, 2008)

imfree said:


> That's cool, TimberWolf. I've often wondered if German FM (UKW)
> radios could receive AFN Frankfurt. Back when I was over there,
> in 1970, the American station was monaural with +/- 75khz
> deviation, as opposed to the German stations that used +/- 25khz
> deviated modulation. Do German FM radios receive AFN Frankfurt?



Damn, that's cool, TimberWolf, I just searched SWR3 and listened
a little. I think I heard a traffic report, too. The guy was saying
something about "Teir am Fahr Bahn"! Ain't the internet great!!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 9, 2008)

imfree said:


> Merry Christmas, Stan, and thanks for all the fun and ChiaChallenge
> you've given me this year, it really has been a world of fun! Kudos
> to you, friend.



I appreciate it Edgar, you've always been a good sport... and a worthy opponent! :bow: Best wishes to you!


----------



## LalaCity (Dec 10, 2008)

Friends, it looks as though we will have to suspend our Haggis campaign until the holidays are past. After the new year it will be all-out, bloody warfare and death visited upon the infidel Chias. Until that day, peas -- I mean, _potatoes_ -- on earth, good will toward chias.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

imfree said:


> That's cool, TimberWolf. I've often wondered if German FM (UKW)
> radios could receive AFN Frankfurt. Back when I was over there,
> in 1970, the American station was monaural with +/- 75khz
> deviation, as opposed to the German stations that used +/- 25khz
> deviated modulation. Do German FM radios receive AFN Frankfurt?


I remember having seen the AFN on the scales of old tube radios. And if I remember right, I have heard it now and then, as I was younger. But BFBS was (and still is) easier to get, over here, thus...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

imfree said:


> Damn, that's cool, TimberWolf, I just searched SWR3 and listened
> a little. I think I heard a traffic report, too. The guy was saying
> something about "Teir am Fahr Bahn"! Ain't the internet great!!!


Makes me wonder what that guy might actually have said...
Fahrbahn... fahr Bahn... so many possibilities.
I guess it would be easier to find out if I could hear you as you speak it.


----------



## imfree (Dec 20, 2008)

The ChiaNation would like to extend our wishes for a 
merry Christmas, happy holidays, a happy new year,
and peace to all. No ChiaWar Dec 22-28, we're 
partying at that decoy "Chia Sanctuary" cave!


----------



## washburn (Dec 20, 2008)

yeeeah partyness


----------



## LalaCity (Dec 20, 2008)

Haggis has not forgotten. Haggis _never_ forgets.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2008)

Haggis is worse than an elephant if it comes to not forget.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 20, 2008)

I want to join in with the others and wish you a Haggis...........errrrr I mean Happy Christmas Edgar.
Hope it is filled with joy and blessings for you


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2008)

Chia and haggis have something in common...

They're everywhere...


----------



## imfree (Dec 20, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Chia and haggis have something in common...
> 
> They're everywhere...



It's true, TimberWolf. Since Haggis are drunk f**kers most 
of the time and ChiaHeads are playful, partying f**kers
most of the time, it's safe to guess that all humans have
a little Haggi, Chia, or both in them! Happy Holidays, merry
Christmas, Guys!:bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2008)

imfree said:


> It's true, TimberWolf. Since Haggis are drunk f**kers most
> of the time and ChiaHeads are playful, partying f**kers
> most of the time, it's safe to guess that all humans have
> a little Haggi, Chia, or both in them! Happy Holidays, merry
> Christmas, Guys!:bow:


Well, I guess that proves that I'm not human. :blink:


----------



## imfree (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi Everybody, thanks for stopping by, have a nice time,
here in DimenChians Forums. Hahaha! now I've 
Chiatized the whole damn group of forums muahaha!!!

In other words:

BUMP!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exPT3iFTyks


----------



## imfree (Jan 26, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exPT3iFTyks



Signed, sealed, delivered, Obama's ours! He's a cool prez!
I love your new signature line, too, Greenie. Freedom 
really begins in the mind.:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 26, 2009)

imfree said:


> Signed, sealed, delivered, Obama's ours! He's a cool prez!
> I love your new signature line, too, Greenie. Freedom
> really begins in the mind.:bow:



I have Ernest to thank for the sig line  :bow:


----------



## imfree (Jan 26, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have Ernest to thank for the sig line  :bow:



Ernest came up with another great one, then! That
other one about relationships was great, too.:bow:


----------



## imfree (Feb 18, 2009)

:doh:This thread's dedder'n hail!!! I'm gonna order me a Chiakini and post 
pix of me in it in this thread.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 18, 2009)

imfree said:


> :doh:This thread's dedder'n hail!!! I'm gonna order me a Chiakini and post
> pix of me in it in this thread.



I was getting worried about this thread too. I could have sworn I saw Dr. Kevorkchia lurking outside The Lounge. I'll be checking back for the Chiakini pics


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 18, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> I was getting worried about this thread too. I could have sworn I saw Dr. Kevorkchia lurking outside The Lounge. I'll be checking back for the Chiakini pics



I would imagine Chiakini's taste kinda like...... um....



liquid parsley?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 21, 2009)

Chiakini........as if THAT isn't a dirty word...........


----------



## imfree (Feb 21, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Chiakini........as if THAT isn't a dirty word...........



Hahaha!!!, Greenie, :doh:dirty is in the eye of the beholder.
You'll just have to see what you may:smitten: when I post
pix of my 445 lb bod in the "Chia" lime green Skinz
5X Riveria Brief Bikini! Dirty or not, though, I always love
your wit and humor.:bow:


----------



## imfree (Apr 5, 2009)

......All quiet on the Chia front........(Jaws theme plays)........
SPLASH, CRASH, CRUNCH, MUNCH!!! Muahahaha!!!, now I've
Chiatized the whole group of forums!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2009)

You start repeating yourself, my friend...


----------



## imfree (Apr 8, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> You start repeating yourself, my friend...



Hahaha!!!, you're right, Herr TimberWolfe!!! VA Hospital-induced
fatigue, along with recovery, hypoxia, and out-of-control blood 
sugars have all contributed to less than optimum brain function
on my part. I'm better, though, because I haven't heard voices, 
seen hallucinations, or had prophetic revelation in years. Oxygen 
use and better blood-sugar control seem to have taken care of it.


----------



## imfree (Apr 17, 2009)

Aaaaaah, yes, that classic from 1969, "Take A Letter, MyChia",
was originally performed by RB Greaves, but here's a nice one
by New Riders of The Purple Sage.

NRPS-Take A Letter, Maria

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qo8xr1lgDM8


----------



## stan_der_man (May 4, 2009)

Hey IMers... Rumour has it that somebody started a thread about "chia chomping"... Not sure what it's all about, just thought you might like to know...


k.bye.yerwelcome...


----------



## imfree (May 4, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> Hey IMers... Rumour has it that somebody started a thread about "chia chomping"... Not sure what it's all about, just thought you might like to know...
> 
> 
> k.bye.yerwelcome...



Thanks, Stan. Nothing to see in here, move on! Kinda'
looks like all the Chia dried up and blew away. I'll rustle
up some if I find any, though.:bow:


----------



## imfree (Jul 6, 2009)

We, the CiaHeads of Dimensions Forums, do hereby
respectfully and formally petition for our Webmaster
and Chief, Conrad, to establish a Chia Forum in which
ChiaHeads can safely post and thrive. There is no
excuse for the abuse and (lime green) bloodshed we
ChiaHeads have endured in these forums. Please
establish The Chia Forum and set my ChiaHead People
Free.

1) imfree

Others are invited to sign.

disclaimer:  Nothing I write in this thread is to be
taken seriously. I still enjoy coming in here every
now and then to do something fun and crazy.


----------



## imfree (Aug 30, 2009)

A lovely song, who can forget this great
crooner's "ArrivederChia Roma"?

*Ignore that fake black dye job over
Dean MarChia's black hair. They
normalized that poor Chiahead's last
name, too!


----------



## imfree (Sep 18, 2009)

Hmmm....disturbing thought, but it's true!

Right in the middle of psyCHIAtrist, is, you guessed it,

CHIA!!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 18, 2009)

Or the Italian word...

manCHIAmo...




Yes...

Chia lurks in more places than one might imagine...


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 18, 2009)

imfree said:


> Hmmm....disturbing thought, but it's true!
> 
> Right in the middle of psyCHIAtrist, is, you guessed it,
> 
> CHIA!!!



A chilling* revelation.

*well, _chialling,_ really.


----------



## imfree (May 27, 2010)

Well Guys, I was going to wait until my new Chikini arrived
and I regained my sexy figure before posting, but I saw this
thread and I thought it would be better to comment here,
in the safety of our own thread.

1) President Obama has such a dismal record on Chia ethnic issues
that no news sources even acknowledge that he has a stand of
any kind on the mentioned issue!

2) Many ChiaHeads dislike President Obama so much that they have
become completely vegetative.

Rather than engaging in further digression myself, I ask other
ChiaHeads in these forums to complete this list that I started.
Thanks, Guys, LooperMan, Chiaf Executive Officer


----------



## moore2me (May 27, 2010)

imfree said:


> Well Guys, I was going to wait until my new Chikini arrived and I regained my sexy figure before posting,
> 
> *(Is this going to look like Borat's spandex "sling shot" one piece suit?)*
> 
> ...



*When you're rabbit food, it's not unusual for the Prez of the US to assign you a priority that chiaheads deserve. This is somewhere lower than a snake's belly. So, Mr. Loopy CEO, I suggest you hitch your wagon to another cause - this one's ain't going anywhere - even in the hollers and hills of Tenn. And don't go contaminating the youngsters minds with such propaganda. They would better spend their time studying vampires, werewolves, and zombies.*

*Buffy, Vampire & Salad Slayer
M2M, assistant to Buffy & company blacksmith*


----------



## imfree (May 27, 2010)

moore2me said:


> *When you're rabbit food, it's not unusual for the Prez of the US to assign you a priority that chiaheads deserve. This is somewhere lower than a snake's belly. So, Mr. Loopy CEO, I suggest you hitch your wagon to another cause - this one's ain't going anywhere - even in the hollers and hills of Tenn. And don't go contaminating the youngsters minds with such propaganda. They would better spend their time studying vampires, werewolves, and zombies.*
> 
> *Buffy, Vampire & Salad Slayer
> M2M, assistant to Buffy & company blacksmith*




That was pretty good, M2M, but your post needs
a song. Here you go!

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30c2fBPwKcQ


----------



## imfree (Jun 28, 2010)

Ain't nobody sings with as love and passion
as Ms. Chiaka Khan!


Ch(i)aka Khan-Ain't No Body
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvPZo52X5vo

Ch(i)aka's bio says she was born in '53, she's 2
years older than me, woo-hoooo!!!, I'm in 
ChiaHeaded love!!! 

View attachment Chiaka Khan.jpg


----------



## LalaCity (Jun 28, 2010)

Strangely relieved to see the Chia franchise still thriving. Now then -- who's joining me in the anarCHIAsts movement against the CHIA PARTY???


----------



## imfree (Jun 28, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> Strangely relieved to see the Chia franchise still thriving. Now then -- who's joining me in the anarCHIAsts movement against the CHIA PARTY???



Your AnarChiasts movement should leave us peace-loving
ChiaHeads alone. We should actually unite with our full
fury being directed at fat-haters, since it's commonly
known that all ChiaHeads are also obese and targeted
for the worst discrimination and hatred from those fat-
Chia-haters. Just saying, and it's great to see you here,
my highly esteemed adversary.:bow:


----------



## LalaCity (Jun 28, 2010)

imfree said:


> Your AnarChiasts movement should leave us peace-loving
> ChiaHeads alone. We should actually unite with our full
> fury being directed at fat-haters, since it's commonly
> known that all ChiaHeads are also obese and targeted
> ...



Nice attempt at eleventh-hour diplomacy, Edgar, but too late. 

Let the battle resume! Who's with me in this???


----------



## imfree (Jun 28, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> Nice attempt at eleventh-hour diplomacy, Edgar, but too late.
> 
> Let the battle resume! Who's with me in this???



Nothing like this has happened in DimmerLand for a very
long time, are you even sure we can have a playful
rumble, like in the good ol' days, without being banned?

*What ever happened to Stan?, I really don't know.


----------



## LalaCity (Jun 28, 2010)

imfree said:


> Nothing like this has happened in DimmerLand for a very
> long time, are you even sure we can have a playful
> rumble, like in the good ol' days, without being banned?
> 
> *What ever happened to Stan?, I really don't know.



Banned for Chia fights? Surely such a trespass upon our desire to make war over creepy kudzu-like vegetation violates our basic rights as citizens!

As for Stan -- I dunno. I been outta da loop. Has he gone missing?


----------



## imfree (Jun 28, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> Banned for Chia fights? Surely such a trespass upon our desire to make war over creepy kudzu-like vegetation violates our basic rights as citizens!
> 
> As for Stan -- I dunno. *I been outta da loop*. Has he gone missing?



I was out from mid 11/09-to-4/2010 for illness and he 
was nowhere to be seen when I returned.


----------



## LalaCity (Jun 28, 2010)

imfree said:


> I was out from mid 11/09-to-4/2010 for illness and he
> was nowhere to be seen when I returned.



Sorry to hear you were unwell. Hope you're back in fighting form (cuz yer gonna need to be!).

Guess I'll have to put out an APB on da man: "FA at large!"


----------



## LalaCity (Jun 28, 2010)

Looking at his signature I'm guessing the usual internecine warring is to blame.

*sigh*


----------



## imfree (Jun 28, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> Looking at his signature I'm guessing the usual internecine warring is to blame.
> 
> *sigh*



Kinda' suspected something like that. Well, 
Respected Adversary, the best we can do
is assemble our Armies and declare that:

THIS MEANS WAR!!! 

View attachment This Means Chia War wb sm.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 1, 2010)

imfree, I got your message. I'm currently consulting with the Chia Elders to see if we want to come up with a new strategy.







Lala, good to see you posting again! Same old strategy between us? ... I rep you every chance I get... even though it would never be enough


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 4, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> Sorry to hear you were unwell. Hope you're back in fighting form (cuz yer gonna need to be!).
> 
> Guess I'll have to put out an APB on da man: "FA at large!"




Glad to see you back, as well, Lala


----------



## imfree (Jul 4, 2010)

The lime-green ChiaKini is here and
I should be posting ChiaKini pix in
a week or two. Beware.(For
the Girls):smitten:


----------



## imfree (Nov 2, 2010)

Y'all might think I'm ChiaHeaded and obscene, But I'm doing well and my hair's still green!


----------



## imfree (Jan 6, 2011)

In an unexpected announcement today, ChiaTech admitted full responsibility for turning the river Bright ChiaGreen. ChiaTech already has a contingency plan and funds for a quick, efficient clean up of the harmless ChiaGreen dye. http://news.nationalpost.com/2010/1...ysteriously-turns-bright-green/#ixzz1AEF47a2h


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 10, 2011)

Edgar....when are you going to Chai-tize your avatar?


----------



## imfree (Jan 10, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Edgar....when are you going to Chai-tize your avatar?



Hahaha!!!, GEF, we Dimmers are certainly known for changing avatars often. I'll ChiaTize the avatar right away and run a ChiaRelated user tiutle for a while. Sadly, now that I'm around 405 and have my physique back, no one has asked for a shot of me in the ChiaKini, but I'm just bold enough and ready to do one.
(ChiaGrin)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2011)

It's interesting to see this thread being alive...


----------



## imfree (Jan 18, 2011)

Timberwolf said:


> It's interesting to see this thread being alive...



Obsession is a well-known ChiaHead characteristic!(ChiaGrin)


ChiaHeads repeatedly get their asses beat, but just don't have the good sense to give up!:doh:


----------



## imfree (Feb 9, 2011)

Hahaha, I saw "Chiatollah" in another forum, so I've determined that I'm "ChiaTollah Edgarolla of DimmerLand", that's what I am!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2011)

I see. Though I'm not sure...


----------



## imfree (Mar 29, 2011)

Wilkommen, es ist gut dass ich dich wieder sehe!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 2, 2011)

Huh? .


----------



## imfree (Apr 2, 2011)

imfree said:


> Wilkommen, es ist gut dass ich dich wieder sehe!



Welcome, it is good that I see you again!

I'm a ChiaHead who speaks a little German. I thought it would to be cool to address TW in his own language.


----------



## imfree (May 19, 2011)

I'm less than 20 lbs from my pre October 2009 illness weight. Good time to model the ChiaKini, after such a long wait/weight! Lighting was poor and I should have used a tripod and timer, but my full-figured BHManliness shows just fine!

Compare to this scan from June 2010, while I was still in recovery.


----------



## moore2me (May 20, 2011)

imfree said:


> I'm less than 20 lbs from my pre October 2009 illness weight. Good time to model the ChiaKini, after such a long wait/weight! Lighting was poor and I should have used a tripod and timer, but my full-figured BHManliness shows just fine!
> 
> (snipped) . . . .


 Edgar, I thought your family was supposed to lock up the camera and film when you started hitting the Wild Turkey and playing your old KISS albums on the boom box. :huh:


----------



## imfree (May 20, 2011)

moore2me said:


> Edgar, I thought your family was supposed to lock up the camera and film when you started hitting the Wild Turkey and playing your old KISS albums on the boom box. :huh:



Hahaha!, Moore2Me, you *wish* I stopped at a boombox! I hacked the RIAA (Those bastards deserve to be hacked!) Playback Curve and designed my VinyLiberator Magnetic Phono Pre-Amp. I couldn't do the math because of my ADD, so I had to design it as a perf-board artist! I track that old vinyl with a tricked out Akai AP D2 turntable and this Blue Collar Edition VinyLiberator Pre-Amp 

View attachment VinyLiberator-Blue Collar edition wb lg.jpg


View attachment Akai AP D2 on bench wb lg.jpg


----------



## imfree (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh no!!!, I played that old record of Al Martino's "The Exodus Song" on You Tube and a splinter group of surviving ChiaHeads heard it and adopted it as their fight song!!! Rumor has it that a few thousand ChiaHeads are planning an Exodus to DimmerLand for another battle to try to reclaim their homeland! 

View attachment Al Martino.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 27, 2011)

Rumors Edgar, nothing but rumors... (wink wink, nudge nudge), Anyway, a very inspiring song nonetheless! Move along everyone, nothing to see here.


----------



## imfree (Aug 27, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> Rumors Edgar, nothing but rumors... (wink wink, nudge nudge), Anyway, a very inspiring song nonetheless! Move along everyone, nothing to see here.



Thanks, DaddyOh, "The Exodus Song" by Martino has been one of my faves since about age 10 (1965) and I was delighted that the Deccollaro was able to track that noisy old mono LP, virtually noise-free. The delicate Audio Technica stylus gets a ton of surface noise from that record. That Deccollaro will be my Plan B for ripping files from scratchy old records and even a way to rip from ancient 78's!:happy:


----------



## moore2me (Aug 30, 2011)

Edgar,

As usual, you Chiaheads misunderstood the signals and therefore got the whole song and anthem thingy wrong. It wasn't a *fight* song it is a *flight* song. If you pair that with your Exodus theme - it is a message to Chias to throw themselves off a deer stand or jump into a minnow tank. (Think of yourselves as lemmings marching to the nearest blacktop.)

As always, you have my love and encouragement in this enterprise. M2M


----------



## imfree (Aug 31, 2011)

moore2me said:


> Edgar,
> 
> As usual, you Chiaheads misunderstood the signals and therefore got the whole song and anthem thingy wrong. It wasn't a *fight* song it is a *flight* song. If you pair that with your Exodus theme - it is a message to Chias to throw themselves off a deer stand or jump into a minnow tank. (Think of yourselves as lemmings marching to the nearest blacktop.)
> 
> As always, you have my love and encouragement in this enterprise. M2M



Thanks for the kind words, M2M. I guess it's a toss up between the general lack of activity and excitement in DimmerLand or mental confusion from that nasty shock I got when I forgot to unplug the Deccollaro record player before starting to rewire its motor circuit! A ChiaHead uprising would actually do us all a little good. 

View attachment Deccollaro deck & spkr.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 4, 2011)

Edgar, I think the time has come. Our scientists have developed a newer, better, stronger species!!! They had to travel back in time, yes CHIAs have perfected time travel, to develop this. We will be unstoppable!!!


----------



## imfree (Sep 4, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> Edgar, I think the time has come. Our scientists have developed a newer, better, stronger species!!! They had to travel back in time, yes CHIAs have perfected time travel, to develop this. We will be unstoppable!!!



Awesome, DaddyOh!, I don't see "Monsanto" anywhere on it!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 4, 2011)

Edgar.....I have to say it. YOU ARE SLIPPING!


Why haven't I seen you chiatize anyone lately? :doh: :blink:


----------



## imfree (Sep 4, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Edgar.....I have to say it. YOU ARE SLIPPING!
> 
> 
> Why haven't I seen you chiatize anyone lately? :doh: :blink:



You're right, I need to find a suitable victim subject!


----------



## imfree (Sep 4, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Edgar.....I have to say it. YOU ARE SLIPPING!
> 
> 
> Why haven't I seen you chiatize anyone lately? :doh: :blink:




Here's some Classic ChiaRock vinyl to hold ya' until a suitable victim subject presents itself! 

View attachment REO Ridin' WB SM.jpg


----------



## moore2me (Sep 4, 2011)

Our scientists have developed a better (more efficient, more productive, tastier, and definitely more attractive) way to transport Chia seeds - or sleeper cells as we like to call them. Plus, the added benefit is at the end of the trip you have steaks, or chops, or fried chicken or a nice-looking potential war horse. Another benefit is the possible alien life forms are neutralized as they ingested in the super-animals' stomachs.

Ticket classes for chia transport and what they really mean:
First class - we feed the veggie seeds to horses
Business - we feed the seeds to cows
Coach - we feed the seeds to pigs
Steerage - we feed the seeds to pigs.

The animals are transported in a sort of ark thru time and space to the necessary location. It may be as simple as a trip across the ocean in the QEII or in the future, travel to a nearby planet to help earth's colony.

Each group of transport animals pictured below, eat the chia seeds and convert the carbs, sugars, and proteins into muscle mass, energy, fat and put on weight, mature, or become part of managed farm breeding. 

View attachment first class.jpg


View attachment cows (575x279).jpg


View attachment pigs.jpg


View attachment rooster.jpg


----------



## moore2me (Sep 6, 2011)

Bueller?... Bueller?... Bueller?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 10, 2011)

imfree said:


> Here's some Classic ChiaRock vinyl to hold ya' until a suitable victim subject presents itself!



I'm curious if chia-tizing her will make much difference? :huh:


----------



## imfree (Sep 10, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm curious if chia-tizing her will make much difference? :huh:
> 
> ...snipped IMG...



Ain't but one way to find out, GEF. Stay tuned and I'll work up a Lady GaChia!

I wish I knew how to do ChiaBoobage, as IMHO, she could stand some.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 10, 2011)

imfree said:


> Ain't but one way to find out, GEF. Stay tuned and I'll work up a Lady GaChia!
> 
> I wish I knew how to do ChiaBoobage, as IMHO, she could stand some.



Perhaps some big flowers/rosebuds or something along those lines to serve as a boob metaphor instead?


----------



## imfree (Sep 10, 2011)

Here's Lady Gachia. I wasn't sure if I could work the Microsoft format, so I found this shot in Picture It! and worked it. She certainly has the best ChiaHair I've ever done. Blond works perfectly under ChiaGreen at a little over 50% transparency!

If she's naturally that thin, then more power to her, but I don't think a gain of 50 lbs would hurt her a bit. 

View attachment lady_gachia wb md.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 10, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Perhaps some big flowers/rosebuds or something along those lines to serve as a boob metaphor instead?





imfree said:


> Here's Lady Gachia. I wasn't sure if I could work the Microsoft format, so I found this shot in Picture It! and worked it. She certainly has the best ChiaHair I've ever done. Blond works perfectly under ChiaGreen at a little over 50% transparency!
> 
> If she's naturally that thin, then more power to her, but I don't think a gain of 50 lbs would hurt her a bit.



You have your work cut out for you Edgar......


----------



## imfree (Dec 25, 2011)

I nearly missed this one, but I was reviewing my post and pictures in "What Are You Listening To..." and it's potential became clearly obvious!

Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays to all, from all the ChiaHeads still safely locked-up in the Chiasylum!!! 

View attachment Rheims choraliers chia front.jpg


View attachment Rheims choraliers green LP wb md.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2011)

Chia City, uh? 

Christmas seems to be quite chia-friendly, methinks.
With that green tree and such...


----------



## imfree (Dec 25, 2011)

Timberwolf said:


> Chia City, uh?
> 
> Christmas seems to be quite chia-friendly, methinks.
> With that green tree and such...



Exactly, Herr Timberwolf! That clear green vinyl Christmas record just seemed to have "Chia" all over it!:doh:


----------



## imfree (Feb 7, 2012)

I heard the Chia commercial on Fox News tonight. We, the Chia, have a website!!!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 25, 2012)

Straight out of the CHIA Laboratories... Soon the whole world will be one giant CHIA pet!

Chia Paint!


----------



## imfree (Mar 25, 2012)

daddyoh70 said:


> Straight out of the CHIA Laboratories... Soon the whole world will be one giant CHIA pet!
> 
> Chia Paint!



Chia Brother, you've won the coveted *Paragon Chia Statuette* award for presenting evidence that We, The Chia, have won!!! I'm going to play a song to celebrate as we march forward and claim our spoils!!! Oh, yes, that painted-on Chia "no parking" looked great!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 30, 2012)

imfree said:


> Chia Brother, you've won the coveted *Paragon Chia Statuette* award for presenting evidence that We, The Chia, have won!!! I'm going to play a song to celebrate as we march forward and claim our spoils!!! Oh, yes, that painted-on Chia "no parking" looked great!



This is amazing. Never in my life has such an honor been bestowed upon me. I feel so unworthy of such an award. I'm speechless.


----------



## imfree (Mar 30, 2012)

daddyoh70 said:


> This is amazing. Never in my life has such an honor been bestowed upon me. I feel so unworthy of such an award. I'm speechless.



ChiaBrother, you won your award the Chia way, you *EARNED* it! We, the ChiaHeads, are humbled to be able to present the Paragon Chia Statuette Award to a brother who so profoundly epitomizes the ChiaSpirit. Shine brightly in the land of the golden sun, too, because they need lot'sa green light!!!:doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 8, 2012)

Whaaaaa? Only Daddy-oh gets a prize???? :doh:


----------



## imfree (Apr 8, 2012)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Whaaaaa? Only Daddy-oh gets a prize???? :doh:



Well GEF, are those ChiaGreen eyes you have, there? I don't see why we just can't do a ChiAwards show in this quiet thread to liven things up a little! You could just be up for a ChiAward, yourself.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 15, 2012)

imfree said:


> Well GEF, are those ChiaGreen eyes you have, there? I don't see why we just can't do a ChiAwards show in this quiet thread to liven things up a little! You could just be up for a ChiAward, yourself.



Good point- what would first prize be? 

A date with Sponge Bob to his pineapple under the sea?






Or a week with Mr T as your personal chia trainer?







Oh wait, I know....a trip to Washington DC!


----------



## imfree (Apr 15, 2012)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Good point- what would first prize be?
> 
> A date with Sponge Bob to his pineapple under the sea?
> 
> ...



Oh, yes we can! A presidential ChiaObama can't be beat. Ms GEF, you've won the PresidenChial Award!!!


----------



## imfree (Jun 16, 2012)

That's it!!! I won't stop until the *WHOLE WORLD* is green and sprouting Chia!!! 

View attachment jihad chjhad wb md sm.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jun 16, 2012)

imfree said:


> That's it!!! I won't stop until the *WHOLE WORLD* is green and sprouting Chia!!!



It will truly be a Green Dawn!!!


----------



## imfree (Jun 21, 2012)

Too late, they've *BOTH* been Chiatized!!! 

View attachment manatee ChiaManatee wb sm.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2012)

Now, now... I'm feeling so green today... :blink:


----------



## imfree (Jun 22, 2012)

Timberwolf said:


> Now, now... I'm feeling so green today... :blink:



In the country where I was born, they say "Grün ist güt"!


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 23, 2012)

imfree said:


> That's it!!! I won't stop until the *WHOLE WORLD* is green and sprouting Chia!!!


Chia Guevarra and the Shiny Green Path!

I'm expecting to see you proclaim the Five Year Plant soon.

And all Enemies of the Chia-volution sent to the Chia-ducation Camps. 




(Note: I've left at least two Communism-related Chia puns on the table. Have at them, if you wish.)


----------



## imfree (Jun 23, 2012)

CleverBomb said:


> Chia Guevarra and the Shiny Green Path!
> 
> I'm expecting to see you proclaim the Five Year Plant soon.
> 
> ...



Is one of them SoChialism? I also wonder about Green Chiana.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2012)

Well, as this famous frog said...

It isn't easy being green...


----------



## imfree (Oct 5, 2012)

Grün ist gut!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hey, we quickly approaching the 64th anniversary of our Chia Revolution. November 16, 1948!!! Just remember....DON'T TELL WHY HIS HAIR TURNED GREEN! Long live Dean Stockwell for having the courage to step out of the shadows and bring our plight to the public eye!


----------



## imfree (Oct 7, 2012)

daddyoh70 said:


> Hey, we quickly approaching the 64th anniversary of our Chia Revolution. November 16, 1948!!! Just remember....DON'T TELL WHY HIS HAIR TURNED GREEN! Long live Dean Stockwell for having the courage to step out of the shadows and bring our plight to the public eye!
> 
> ...snipped IMG...



Nice! I didn't know Chiatism had even been around that long!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 7, 2012)

There's always room for surprise...


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 7, 2012)

imfree said:


> Nice! I didn't know Chiatism had even been around that long!



I had no idea either. I was just rummaging around the vault today and happened to find it. Kinda makes you wonder how far back our kind really go.


----------



## imfree (Oct 7, 2012)

daddyoh70 said:


> I had no idea either. I was just rummaging around the vault today and happened to find it. Kinda makes you wonder how far back our kind really go.



The ChiaStrain must have been dormant for a good many years, then sprouted back to activity in Dimm's. Ya' think?


----------



## moore2me (Oct 8, 2012)

Here's a copy of my report to headquarters . . . . 

The cheeittes are massing again for another potential attack. Their leader woke up after a two year nap and is making lots of war calls. His lackies have responded on several occassions, however several of the younger recruits seem to prefer watching videos and playing war games on computer.

I have also heard several of them speaking in tongues. I will find a translator if we have to kidnap one of them and use milk and oreos to bribe him/her to help. 

One particularly nasty turn is that several of the little green beasties are quoting dead communists and showing pictures of our earth being consumed by fire and high caliber weapons. Isn't it bad enough that the little green termites do enough damage without wanting to smear the earth with slime and green pollution? May I have permission to notify Saint Al Gore and Saint Jane Goodall of what may transpire so they may pray for us? May I also call on our flock of war dragons and handlers to be ready for the incoming chia weirdness?

Last note and most important. Our former leader Stan der Man and the Queen are missing in action. We may need volunteers to mastermind and control our troops in our former leaders place. 

Release as all points bulletin.

Yours truly,
Morocco Mole AKA Secret Squirrel

P.S. I have embedded a map of the enemy stronghold on their leader's post (see above). Use the coordinates and triangulate a "hot" location. It is not far from where the Sacred Shrine of Jack Daniels is located.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2012)

I think your information seems to be quite useless, my dear Secret Squirrel...
It's simply outdated.


----------



## imfree (Oct 8, 2012)

moore2me said:


> Here's a copy of my report to headquarters . . . .
> 
> The cheeittes are massing again for another potential attack. Their leader woke up after a two year nap and is making lots of war calls. His lackies have responded on several occassions, however several of the younger recruits seem to prefer watching videos and playing war games on computer.
> 
> ...



Sad, M2M. False saints, gods, and shrines are no good. They're not a part of my silly ChiaConfessions game. That Jack Daniels distillery is no sacred shrine and its product, though safely enjoyed by many, has brought misery and death to many. I will play silly, but I hope I always give reverence where it is due. My opinions only. Have fun everybody.

I'l pop in and out of this thread as I'm able, but I have no strength for another ChiaWar.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 9, 2012)

War... What is it good for? Absolutely nothing. Not even for Chia. 
Actually, I don't even think it'll need one - you can't fight it.

Alcohol (ew...) might be something we could fight. But start a war over it? Nah.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 10, 2012)

That's okay Wolfie, I had much rather . . . .

Get My Picture On The Cover Of the Rolling Stone.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ux3-a9RE1Q


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, sadly, there's no way I could see that vid...
Even chia couldn't help me there...


----------



## imfree (Oct 15, 2012)

Just checking in for today. The vid probably wasn't anything great, anyway, Wolf.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 16, 2012)

Could I see the new club rules please?
I missed a meeting and did not get the memo.
I have many infractions & would like to comply if possible . . . . 

View attachment he man women haters.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2012)

Well... If I knew where I put my copy of them, I could copy them and send you a copy.


----------



## imfree (Oct 19, 2012)

Checking in for today. My bad, I never made rules for this ChiaThread. Be kind. That one will go a long way.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2012)

You know what they say...
Better late than never. 
If you feel like posting some Chiarules for this Chiathread, feel free to do so.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 3, 2012)

*sings to the tune of I want Candy*

I want Chiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

I want Chiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Doo ta do ta do do

Something like that anyway.....



Any new chias coming out for Christmas?





Oh and this is some bush eh?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0dyH8ZqYVU


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh and I partook of some early voting.....so let's celebrate our right to vote by spreading some more chia love!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=n3KkMsFWcns&NR=1


----------



## moore2me (Nov 9, 2012)

Since my last foray into Chiaville resulted in dire-saster I have regrouped (this is a thing that only fat girls can do all by themselves) and received some some licensed reprogramming.

When GEF came in singing about wanting candy, or chias - I thought music is the universal language. So here's my contribution. It is a modern miracle - it is one man who is able to sing all four parts in a barber shop quartet.

The singer is Vance Perry and he has several nice songs of his and others on his website.

How Great Thou Art
http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=dxCRIF0m79w&feature=related

It is Well With My Soul  Vance Perry
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EszdZQr69Gg&feature=plcp

Sweet Hour of Prayer  Vance Perry
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KwuYo3Wm5I&feature=relmfu


===============================================
This is a second man who sings as an whole choir

A Cappella  Amazing Grace  Simon Craipeau (using multitrack)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvKZLgstlXo&feature=fvwrel


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2012)

Now, that is interesting...

...seems like I am slightly repetetive, this evening...


----------

